# Seguimento - Brasil 2014



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jan 2014 às 23:18)

*Com calor de 35,4°C, maior temperatura em 15 anos é aferida em São Paulo (SP)* 

O intenso calor verificado na tarde desta sexta-feira (3) chegou a 35,4°C na cidade de São Paulo, na Zona Norte, segundo o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet). Na estação meteorológica automática do instituto fez ainda mais calor, 35,6°C. 

O valor é o maior registrado desde outubro de 2012, quando na ocasião foram anotados 36,6°C de temperatura máxima.
Se levados em consideração, apenas os dados do mês de janeiro, desde 1999 não fazia tanto calor no primeiro mês do ano. Em 20 daquele ano foram aferidos 37°C de temperatura máxima.

Veja os maiores valores de temperatura máxima registrados em São Paulo pelo Inmet:

1º – 37,0°C em 20/01/1999
2º – 36,7°C em 19/01/1999
3º – 36,7°C em 21/01/1999
4º – 36,6°C em 31/10/2012
5º – 36,1°C em 30/10/2012
6º – 35,7°C em 10/10/2012
7º – 35,6°C em 11/10/2002
8º – 35,6°C em 03/12/1998
9º – 35,4°C em 03/01/2014

Fonte: http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jan 2014 às 23:21)

*Vendaval chega a 96,1 km/h em Dom Pedrito e 111,9 km/h em Chuí (RS)*

A instabilidade observada ao longo desta quinta-feira (2) sobre vários municípios do Rio Grande do Sul provocou, além de fortes pancadas de chuva com trovões, ventos intensos em forma de rajadas.
Na porção sul gaúcha, em Bom Pedrito, a rajada máxima de vento atingiu 96,1 km/h. Já no litoral sul do estado, em Chuí, foram anotados ventos de até 111,9 km.

Todos os dados foram anotados por estações meteorológicas automáticas operadas pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet).

Também houve registro de chuvas e ventos fortes nas províncias de Entre Rios, Santa Fé, Corrientes e Misiones, na Argentina e Soriano, Paysandu, Salto, Artigas, Rivera, Tacuarembó e Durazno, no Uruguai.

*Frente fria avança e provoca mais de 140 mm de chuva no noroeste gaúcho*

O deslocamento de uma frente fria nas últimas 12 horas pelo estado do Rio Grande do Sul intensificou as instabilidades sobre várias regiões do estado, o que acabou resultando em chuvas mais distribuídas e volumosas.

Municípios da porção noroeste, que já haviam registrado alagamentos nas últimas 24 horas, a exemplo de Santa Rosa, voltaram a receber muita chuva.

Estações meteorológicas automáticas mantidas pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) no território gaúcho aferiram até às 13 horas (Brasília-verão) desta sexta-feira 93), precipitação acumulada de 62,8 milímetros em Ibirubá, 76,6 mm em Erechim, 80,8 mm em Passo Fundo, 82,2 mm em Lagoa Vermelha, 92,4 mm em Frederico Westphalen, 95,4 mm em São Luiz Gonzaga e 141 mm em Palmeira das Missões.

Fonte: http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jan 2014 às 18:45)

*Rio Grande do Sul registra frio no auge do verão*
Por: Luiz Fernando Nachtigall 

O Rio Grande do Sul teve frio neste sábado (4) em pleno auge do verão, apenas poucos dias após termômetros terem registrado mais de 41ºC no Estado. As mínimas foram de 10,4ºC em Santana do Livramento, 11,1ºC em São José dos Ausentes, 11,8ºC em Quaraí, 12,5ºC no Chuí, 12,7ºC em Jaguarão 12,7ºC, 12,9ºC em Santa Vitória do Palmar e Canela, 13,3ºC em Uruguaiana, 13,4ºC em Bom Jesus, 13,6ºC em Canguçu e Vacaria, 13,7ºC em Monte Alegre dos Campos e 13,8ºC em Farroupilha. A temperatura baixa é resultado de uma massa de ar seco e frio de maior pressão atmosférica que ingressou no Rio Grande do Sul entre ontem e hoje. Observe no mapa como a temperatura hoje está abaixo da média em grande parte do Cone Sul da América por conta do ar mais frio de alta pressão.

No Uruguai, também fez frio. As mínimas foram de 9,0ºC em Mercedes, 10,0ºC em Florida 10,0ºC, 10,3ºC em Tacuarembó, 11,5ºC em Melo, 11,6ºC em Rocha, 12,2ºC em Carrasco e Durazno, 12,4ºC em Salto 12,4ºC, 12,9ºC em Colonia 12,9ºC, 13,0ºC em Artigas e Paso de Los Toros, 13,2ºC em Bella Union e 13,8ºC em Laguna del Sauce. Ba Argentina, na província de Buenos Aires, fez 4,6ºC na cidade de Tandil, marca abaixo das mínimas de hoje em Ushuaia (4,9ºC) e Bariloche (6,5ºC). Massas de ar frio nesta época do ano têm curta influência. O ar seco, o tempo aberto e o vento calmo trazem outra madrugada de mínimas baixas neste domingo no Rio Grande do Sul, mas ar mais quente rapidamente retorna e a tarde já será bem mais quente que a de hoje. A primeira metade da semana novamente terá intenso calor no Cone Sul.

Fonte: http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/Home/home/489/Rio_Grande_do_Sul_registra_frio_no_auge_do_verão


----------



## RRC (6 Jan 2014 às 18:13)

*Frio abaixo de zero no Sudeste? Sim, hoje!
*






Não consegue dormir? Não sabe mais o que fazer para aliviar o desconforto das altas temperaturas dos últimos dias no Sudeste? Quer fugir do calorão? Achamos um lugar na Região Sudeste onde a temperatura está baixa e houve até geada nesta segunda-feira, 6 de janeiro de 2013. Então arrume a mochila, com roupas de frio, barraca, saco de dormir, calce uma boa bota e suba a montanha. Mas vai ter que subir muito para chegar ao Parque Nacional de Itatiaia, na Serra da Mantiqueira, na divisa de Minas Gerais com o Rio de Janeiro. Lá no alto, a 2451 metros de altitude, a estação meteorológica local registrou 0,2°C abaixo de zero nesta segunda-feira. O frio provocou a formação de geada.

http://www.climatempo.com.br/noticias/199576/frio-abaixo-de-zero-no-sudeste-sim-hoje/
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Últimos dias no Parque de Itatiaia.

01: 11,9 / 20,6
02: 11,7 / 21,7
03: 12,8 / 23,3
04: 09,2 / 13,4
05: 03,4 / 21,5
06: -00,2 /


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jan 2014 às 22:16)

*Gustnado é registrado em Campo Limpo Paulista (SP)*











Crédito das imagens: Ademir Ossuna Zalorenzi
Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2014 às 22:21)

RRC disse:


> *Frio abaixo de zero no Sudeste? Sim, hoje!
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Apesar da temperatura negativa não é sinónimo de geada (a não ser que no Brasil tenha outro significado).


----------



## Ziemann (7 Jan 2014 às 00:20)




----------



## Ziemann (8 Jan 2014 às 14:49)

Conforme projeção do modelo GFS, a primeira quinzena de janeiro não terá chuvas significativas na região metropolitana do Rio.


----------



## RRC (9 Jan 2014 às 01:20)

*Temporal com granizo em Curitiba em Florianópolis*






Nuvens muito carregadas associadas ao calor e à proximidade de uma frente fria se espalharam pelo leste do Paraná e sobre Santa Catarina na tarde de quarta-feira, 8 de janeiro de 2014, provocando temporais.

Em Curitiba, a chuva veio intensa com muitos raios e queda de granizo. O aeroporto Bacacheri  registrou rajada de 59 km/h. Com o temporal, a temperatura caiu de 28°C para 23°C em menos de 20 minutos.

Em Florianópolis, a queda de granizo e a ventania foi observada também na região do aeroporto Hercílio Luz. O granizo caiu no local por volta das 19h, com as rajadas de vento de até 55 km/h.

Na imagem do radar meteorológico do Morro da Igreja, operado pela Aeronáutica, as setas indicam os núcleos de chuva intensa na região de Curitiba e de Florianópolis.

http://www.climatempo.com.br/noticias/200107/temporal-com-granizo-em-curitiba-em-florianopolis/


----------



## RRC (9 Jan 2014 às 01:56)

[ame="http://youtu.be/m2UqVTMIQNs"]Possível tornado em Maringá/PR, 06/01/2014 - Youtube[/ame]


----------



## Ziemann (9 Jan 2014 às 13:58)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jan 2014 às 19:07)

*Estado do Rio Grande do Sul*

Foto de Fernanda Amaral - Rio Grande. 










Foto de Rodrigo Gonçalves - Jaguarão


----------



## Ziemann (10 Jan 2014 às 21:06)

*Qual a maior temperatura registrada no Brasil?*

O calor no Brasil tem sido manchete desde o fim de 2013. Os primeiros 10 dias de 2014 foram marcados dias com temperaturas muito elevadas, acima do comum no Sul e no Sudeste. Na cidade de São Paulo, o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia mediu 35,4°C em 3 de janeiro de 2014, a oitava maior temperatura desde 1943, quando começaram as medições no Mirante de Santana. O Rio de Janeiro atingiu 40,3°C também no dia 3 de janeiro. No Rio Grande do Sul, o calor já chegou aos 39°C em várias cidades.

Temperaturas acima dos 40°C ocorrem todos os anos no Brasil, especialmente no Nordeste, Norte e Centro-Oeste. Mas quase todos os anos, a cidade do Rio de Janeiro também registra 40°C.

Confira algumas das maiores temperaturas já registradas oficialmente no Brasil.






Fonte: http://www.climatempo.com.br/noticias/200447/qual-a-maior-temperatura-registrada-no-brasil/


----------



## Ziemann (13 Jan 2014 às 00:59)




----------



## Ziemann (13 Jan 2014 às 17:26)

Um sistema de baixa pressão, localizado na altura do Rio Grande do Sul, dá origem a uma nova frente fria (frontogênese)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Jan 2014 às 22:07)

Uma forte tempestade atingiu a cidade de Itaóca (SP) entre domingo (12) e segunda (13), deixando até o momento 10 mortos e um número incerto de desaparecidos. 

A cidade de 3.000 habitantes não possui estação meteorológica, porém na cidade vizinha de Apiaí (SP) choveu 70 mm em 40 minutos.


















































































Imagens: Gilmar dos Santos Araújo, Ivan Edson e De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## RRC (15 Jan 2014 às 14:50)

*Fotógrafo registra momento em que turista é atingida e morta por raio*

A vendedora Rosângela Biavati, 36, abriu os braços para se despedir do mar. A chuva apertara e era momento de retirar os meninos da água para irem embora. Despedia-se, sem saber, da própria vida. Ainda na areia molhada, ela foi atingida por um raio que a matou quase que instantaneamente. Todos os esforços para tentar ressuscitá-la foram inúteis. A cena foi registrada por um fotógrafo que passava ontem na orla da praia da Enseada, em Guarujá (SP). Dandy, como gostava de ser chamada, passava o dia na praia aproveitando a última semana de férias. Como recebia irmãos e sobrinhos em casa, vindos do sul do país, decidiram fazer um “bate-volta” na cidade para matar a saudade do mar.

Estavam em 12 pessoas. Considerada muito alegre e brincalhona, no caminho da praia ligou para colega de trabalho, Luana Kessy, para brincar com a situação das duas numa segunda-feira. “Estou indo para a praia. Vamos? se quiser eu passo aí para te pegar”, repete a amiga, colega da loja de roupas Insensatez, em Ribeirão Pires (na Grande São Paulo). Mesmo fechada para o comércio, a loja tornou-se ontem um ponto de informações para amigos e clientes. A reportagem presenciou quatro momentos em que clientes e funcionárias se abraçavam chorando ao falar da assunto. “Ela era um anjo. Para mim, foi abduzida”, disse a amiga e cliente Irlanda Alves.





Turista estava de braços abertos caminhando em direção ao mar (Foto: Rogério Soares/Jornal A Tribuna )





Fotógrafo registra descarga elétrica caindo no mar (Foto: Rogério Soares/Jornal A Tribuna)

http://g1.globo.com/sp/santos-regia...-que-turista-e-atingida-e-morta-por-raio.html


----------



## RRC (15 Jan 2014 às 20:00)

Janeiro 2014 - Médias das Mínimas - 12 dias

07,4 - Pq do Itatiaia RJ (PWS)
11,8 - Campos do Jordão SP (Horto Florestal)
12,2 - Morro da Igreja SC (Aut/Inmet)
13,5 - Bom Jardim da Serra SC (Ciram)
13,5 - Campos do Jordão SP (Aut/Inmet)
13,7 - Monte Verde MG (Aut/Inmet)
14,0 - Maria da Fé MG (Aut/Inmet)
14,1 - Pico do Couto RJ (Aut/Inmet)
14,1 - Urupema SC (Ciram)
14,2 - São Joaquim SC (Aut/Inmet)
14,4 - São José dos Ausentes RS (Inmet)
14,6 - Painel SC (Ciram)


----------



## RRC (16 Jan 2014 às 10:14)

*Sem chuvas, nível do Rio Sapucaí está 3,5 metros abaixo do normal
*

Nesta época de chuvas de verão, a preocupação com as enchentes é uma constante no Sul de Minas. Um dos locais de risco na região é a Bacia do Rio Sapucaí, próximo a Itajubá (MG), mas neste ano a preocupação é outra. Com pouca chuva, a seca fez o nível do rio baixar de uma forma que preocupa moradores e autoridades. Existe até a possibilidade de faltar água em algumas cidades da região se não chover o esperado para esta época do ano.
O nível do Rio Sapucaí está 3,5 metros abaixo do normal. De outubro a março deste ano são esperados cerca de 1,5 mil milímetros de chuva, mas até agora choveu apenas 350 milímetros, em média. Segundo a Somar Meteorologia, só neste mês de janeiro choveu cerca de 47 milímetros até esta terça-feira (14), quando o esperado era mais de 230 mm.
Ao todo, 48 municípios em Minas Gerais e três no Estado de São Paulo são banhados pelo Rio Sapucaí. Segundo o presidente do Comitê da Bacia do Rio Sapucaí, Celem Mouhallem, a falta de água em municípios que dependem dos afluentes do Rio Sapucaí é uma possibilidade. "Em municípios como Itajubá, que são banhados por grandes rios, a possibilidade é pequena, mas nos municípios banhados pelos afluentes e os que fazem captação de água subterrânea, a falta de chuva pode ocasionar algum problema de desabastecimento", afirma.
Mouhallem disse ainda que a devastação no meio ambiente prejudicam a recarga das nascentes dos rios, o que faz com que a falta de chuvas influencie mais nas bacias hidrográficas. "Quando chove normalmente, a chuva compensa essa degradação. Como agora está chovendo abaixo da média, a gente vê com preocupação essa degradação", completa.
Segundo Mouhallem, nas três bacias hidrográficas que influenciam na região, a do Rio Sapucaí, Rio Verde e Rio Grande, está chovendo abaixo da média, o que pode afetar também o abastecimento do Lago de Furnas. "O reservatório [de Furnas] já está para o mês de janeiro em torno de 15% abaixo do que deveria estar, então eu vejo como problema essa situação para a futura geração de energia elétrica. Não muito distante dali,  o sistema Cantareira, responsável por abastecer São Paulo, está apenas com 26% de capacidade, quando a capacidade normal é de 60%, afirma.
"Eu estou sentindo que ao longo dos anos a coisa está piorando", afirma Mouhallem sobre a falta de chuvas. "Existem estudos científicos que comprovam que as bacias hidrográficas estão perdendo água, e é uma questão mundial, não somente do Brasil", finaliza o presidente.

http://m.g1.globo.com/mg/sul-de-min...-sapucai-esta-35-metros-abaixo-do-normal.html
-------------------------------------------
Tenho percebido que o clima está meio louco desde o último inverno: depois de toda aquela neve, seguiu-se uma das ondas de calor mais duradouras, recorde de chuva para dezembro no Brasil (Enchente no Espirito Santo), poucos dias depois  a atuação anormal da Alta Subtropical que deixou Brasília e grande parte do país com 0 mm na 1º quinzena de janeiro (média de 300 mm), e agora é a seca que preocupa. Sempre há variações, mas não tão extremas e consecutivas.


----------



## RRC (16 Jan 2014 às 13:01)

*Chuva de 216,8 mm provoca uma morte e deixa em situação de emergência município de Caçador (SC)
*






A chuva volumosa dos últimos três dias provocou alagamentos em diversos bairros de Caçador, no meio-oeste de Santa Catarina. Nesta quarta-feira (15), a Defesa Civil confirmou a morte de um homem de 50 anos após ter sido sugado por uma tubulação de águas pluviais. O município decretou situação de emergência em virtude dos danos causados, principalmente em estradas rurais e vicinais, 67 quilômetros ao todo. Ao todo, de acordo com o órgão, mais de mil pessoas foram atingidas pela chuva. Ainda de acordo com a Defesa Civil, em um período de 72 horas de chuva quase ininterruptas foram contabilizados 216,8 mm. A média climatológica esperada para todo o mês de janeiro no município é de aproximadamente 154 milímetros, sendo climatologia do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) (1961-1990).

http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/ch...tuacao-de-emergencia-municipio-de-cacador-sc/


----------



## RRC (16 Jan 2014 às 13:02)

*Tempestade com ventos de 126,7 km/h provoca destruição em Pérola D’Oeste e Planalto (PR)
*






Uma forte tempestade atingiu parte dos municípios de Pérola D’Oeste e Planalto, ambos no sudoeste do Paraná, ao final da tarde desta quarta-feira (15).
De acordo com o Corpo de Bombeiros de Capanema, várias casas foram destelhadas e árvores derrubadas, além de galpões agrícolas na área rural destruídos pela força do vento.
Devido à queda de árvores, cabos de energia elétrica foram rompidos e boa parte da região ficou sem energia elétrica.
A estação meteorológica automática operada pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) em Planalto às margens da rodovia estadual PR-281 (Deputado Arnaldo Busato), sentido Realeza, aferiu entre as 18 e 19 horas (Brasília-verão), rajada máxima de vento de 126,7 km/h e precipitação acumulada de 48,4 milímetros.

http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/te...ca-destruicao-em-perola-doeste-e-planalto-pr/


----------



## RRC (16 Jan 2014 às 15:10)

Acumulado pluviométrico até 16/01




Anomalia (precipitação)




Anomalia (temp. min)




Anomalia (temp. max)


----------



## Ziemann (16 Jan 2014 às 16:34)

Áreas de instabilidade se deslocando sobre o estado de São Paulo.


----------



## Ziemann (16 Jan 2014 às 22:01)

*Chuva forte e ventania no Rio – Rajada chega aos 87 km/h*

Depois de vários dias ensolarados e muito quentes, mas sem chuva, os temporais voltaram a ocorrer no Grande Rio no fim da tarde desta quinta-feira. A chuva veio forte e com ventania. O aeroporto Santos Dumont registrou uma rajada de 87 km/h às 18h49 e uma de 55 km/h/h às 18h40. O demais aeroportos do Rio registravam chuva moderada a forte e trovoadas às 19h, mas ventania. A chuva forte prejudicava a visibilidade.

A animação das imagens de satélite mostra as grandes áreas de nuvens carregadas avançando sobre o centro-sul do Estado do Rio de Janeiro e chegando ao Grande Rio. O sol predominava pouco antes das 13 horas e antes das 18 horas o céu estava completamente nublado. Os pontos vermelhos indicam núcleos com grande potencial para tempestade e ventania.







O radar meteorológico do Sumaré, operado pelo Alerta Rio – Prefeitura do Rio de Janeiro detectava fortes áreas de chuva sobre a cidade pouco antes da 19 horas.






http://www.climatempo.com.br/noticias/201780/chuva-forte-e-ventania-no-rio-rajada-chega-aos-87-kmh/


----------



## Ziemann (16 Jan 2014 às 23:50)

Grande área de instabilidade sobre a cidade do Rio de Janeiro.







Imagem do radar do Pico do Couto.


----------



## Ziemann (17 Jan 2014 às 00:12)

Raio atinge casa em São José dos Campos, SP.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emk6xES4n-A"]Raio cai em casa em SÃ£o JosÃ© dos Campos no Bosque, Zona Sul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RRC (17 Jan 2014 às 10:06)

*Dias quentes e secos para o Rio Grande do Sul*

A noite desta quinta-feira começou com temperaturas elevadas e poucas nuvens sobre o Rio Grande do Sul. Às 20h, a temperatura em Canoas era de 29°C, em Porto Alegre de 28°C e em Uruguaiana, na fronteira com a Argentina e o Uruguai era de 32°C.  Bagé, no sul gaúcho, fronteira com o Uruguai, estava com 31°C.

Uma massa de ar seco e quente já atua sobre o Rio Grande do Sul e vai predominar sobre o Estado por vários dias. Esta massa de ar está sendo sentida também sobre o Uruguai e a Argentina, onde as temperaturas ainda estão muito elevadas e o ar seco. Em Mendoza, a temperatura na tarde desta quinta-feira chegou aos 40°C, com umidade relativa de 12%. Em Ezeiza, na Grande Buenos Aires, fez 35°C.

Por causa desta massa de ar seco, o Rio Grande do Sul vai passar vários dias com pouca ou nenhuma chuva. A temperatura segue elevada. A chuva deve retornar após o dia 22 com a chegada de uma frente fria.





http://www.climatempo.com.br/noticias/201790/dias-quentes-e-secos-para-o-rio-grande-do-sul/


----------



## Ziemann (17 Jan 2014 às 17:38)

O ar mais seco ganha força no Sul do Brasil.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2014 às 00:13)

Grande foto de um raio que caiu junto à mao do cristo redentor,inclusive danificou um dedo, isto segundo a comunicação social brasileira.






Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cserfaty/11986832085


----------



## RRC (18 Jan 2014 às 01:33)

OFF: Alguém aqui participa do Skyscrapercity?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jan 2014 às 05:39)

RRC disse:


> OFF: Alguém aqui participa do Skyscrapercity?


 Participo, porém faz pouco tempo. 

















Fonte: http://www.news.com.au/travel/world...-redeemer-statue/story-e6frfqcr-1226804731576


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jan 2014 às 05:40)

Raios danificam dedos do Cristo Redentor


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jan 2014 às 05:42)




----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2014 às 10:32)

Registos espectaculares lá se foi o dedo do cristo redentor.


----------



## Ziemann (19 Jan 2014 às 14:16)

A massa de ar mais seco avançou sobre São Paulo e Rio de Janeiro, garantindo tempo estável nas duas cidades.

_(Vapor de água - GOES 13)_


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jan 2014 às 20:39)

Uma forte onda de calor, que deve durar até sexta já está afetando o estado do Rio Grande do Sul.
Na zona norte de Porto Alegre a temperatura hoje chegou a 38ºC, porém devido a umidade de 40%, a sensação era de 43ºC.
No estádio Passo d'Areia, onde está sendo realizado o jogo de Grêmio e São José pelo campeonato gaúcho, a temperatura no gramado se aproxima dos 60ºC.

@lucianoperico
Salsicha da arquibancada no sol... Assada... Chegou a rachar... Passo D'Areia... 





A onda de calor deve afetar Santa Catarina e Paraná também.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jan 2014 às 23:43)

Jogadores do Grêmio queimaram os pés devido ao forte calor.











Foto: Lucas Uebel/Grêmio FBPA e Julio Cesar Santos/RBS TV


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2014 às 00:36)

Felipe Freitas disse:


>



Impressionante, relvado sintectico também ajuda a isso.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jan 2014 às 23:58)

Impressionante... no diario Olé da Argentina eles falam que o gramado chegou aos 67ºC...


----------



## RRC (22 Jan 2014 às 18:28)

*Joinville (SC): 40°C com sensação térmica de 51°C*

O calor aumentou ainda mais nesta tarde desta quarta-feira sobre o Santa Catarina. Na região de Joinville, no vale do Itajaí, o aeroporto local registrou 40°C, às 15h. A sensação térmica era de 51°C. Esse calor intenso, e a passagem de uma frente fria pelo litoral do Rio Grande do Sul, nuvens carregadas cresceram na região de Joinville provocando fortes pancadas de chuva. Com a chuva forte, a temperatura caiu para 25°C, às 16 horas.

Na tarde de terça, 21, a temperatura chegou aos 37,8°C em Urussanga, no sul catarinense, e foi a terceira maior temperatura registrada de forma automática pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia.





http://www.climatempo.com.br/noticias/203001/joinville-sc-40°c-com-sensacao-termica-de-51°c/


----------



## Ziemann (23 Jan 2014 às 00:31)

*Recorde calor em Florianópolis e em Porto Alegre*

As capitais Florianópolis, de Santa Catarina, e Porto Alegre, do estado do Rio Grande do Sul, registraram novos recordes de calor nesta quarta-feira, 22 de janeiro de 2014.

Em Florianópolis, o recorde foi duplo: a maior temperatura mínima e a maior temperatura máxima, pelas medições do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia. A temperatura máxima em 22 de janeiro foi de 33,5°C e o recorde anterior era de 33,2°C, em 15 de janeiro.

O outro recorde foi de madrugada mais quente de 2014, até agora. A temperatura mínima foi de 25,0°C, sendo que o recorde anterior de maior temperatura mínima era de 24,9°C, em 1 de janeiro.






Forno da madrugada em Porto Alegre

Em Porto Alegre, a madrugada de 22 de janeiro de 2014 foi a mais quente do ano até agora. O Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia registrou a temperatura mínima de 25,2°C, superando os 24,8°C do dia 2 de janeiro

Mais calor e temporais

Mas o calor ainda não dará trégua ao Sul do Brasil nesta quinta-feira e há possibilidade novos recordes nas três capitais. Em Curitiba, a maior temperatura de 2014 até agora foi de 31,7°C em 10 de janeiro e em Porto Alegre foi de 37,3°C, em 21 de janeiro.

Uma frente fria chega forte ao Rio Grande do Sul na sexta-feira espalhando temporais por todo o Sul do Brasil. O tempo vai ficar muito instável no fim de semana e os três estados terão dias com muitas nuvens e chuva forte. Pouco ar polar virá com esta frente fria, mas a chuva e o excesso de nuvens vão baixar a temperatura.






Calor de quase 40°C voltou a ser observado no Sul nesta quarta-feira, 22 de janeiro. Campo Bom (RS) teve a maior temperatura do país, pelas medições automáticas do Inmet

Fonte: http://www.climatempo.com.br/noticias/203068/recorde-calor-em-florianopolis-e-em-porto-alegre/


----------



## Ziemann (23 Jan 2014 às 00:50)

Previsão de chuva abaixo do normal em praticamente todo país. Vamos virar cactus.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2014 às 20:46)

ATENÇÃO - ALERTA METEOROLÓGICO | Grave risco de tempo severo na Argentina, Uruguai e Sul do Brasil. Boletim em: http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2014 às 20:59)

@metsul
CALOR | Máximas: POA | 39,5ºC | Santa Cruz 39,3ºC | São Leo 39,2ºC |  S. Rosa 39,1ºC | Canoas 39ºC | Teutônia 38,8ºC | São Gabriel 38,5ºC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2014 às 21:42)

Sensação térmica de 53ºC em Pelotas agora.
São 19:41 aqui no Brasil


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jan 2014 às 01:50)

Algumas mínimas de hoje nas estações da RBS (Afiliada da Rede Globo, maior emissora de TV do Brasil):
Santa Maria: 29,6° 
Uruguaiana: 28,4° 
POA: 27,5°
Bagé: 25,6
Joinville: 25,4°
Santa Rosa: 25,2°
Blumenau: 24,8°
Pelotas: 24,7°

Agora são quase meia-noite aqui no Brasil e várias cidades do RS estão com temperaturas na casa dos 30ºC e sensação de cerca de 40ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2014 às 02:35)

Como têm andado os extremos termicos em Urupema? 
Aquela estação meteorologica privada encontra-se OFF já ha bastante tempo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jan 2014 às 03:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Como têm andado os extremos termicos em Urupema?
> Aquela estação meteorologica privada encontra-se OFF já ha bastante tempo.


 A previsão e que a estação privada volte a funcionar em breve.
Ontem a estação da Epagri registrou 31,1°C em Urupema (1315 m), sendo o recorde da estação que foi inaugurada em 2008. 
As mínimas tem variado muito, no dia 21 amanheceu com cerca de 11ºC e ontem a mínima foi de cerca de 16ºC.
Já na outra estação de Urupema que fica a 1700 m, as máximas tem chegado a 28ºC e as mínimas a 15ºC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jan 2014 às 05:25)

São pouco mais de 3h da manhã no Brasil e Santa Maria, RS tinha 31ºC com umidade de 71%, sensação térmica de 38ºC. 






Raios


----------



## Ziemann (24 Jan 2014 às 19:09)

A passagem de uma frente fria pode causar tempestades no estado do Rio grande do Sul nas próximas horas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jan 2014 às 19:42)

Na imagem feita no dia 16 de janeiro, três raios ascendentes são vistos na região da Avenida Paulista durante tempestade (Foto: Marcelo Saba/Elat-Inpe)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jan 2014 às 19:51)

VENDAVAL VIRA CAMINHÃO EM ESTRADA DO OESTE GAÚCHO | A frente fria chegou com temporais ao Rio Grande do Sul. Jaguarão e Livramento tiveram chuva forte de curta duração. Em Dom Pedrito, o vento atingiu 96 km/h. Já em Uruguaiana, o vento no aeroporto da cidade, não na área urbana, foi de 70 km/h. Na BR-290 entre Uruguaiana e Alegrete, contudo, o vendaval que foi muito mais intenso na área (rajadas certamente acima de 120 ou 130 km/h) chegou a virar um caminhão (foto de Márcio Cobelli/Especial/Correio do Povo). 






Fonte: Metsul


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Jan 2014 às 18:06)

Prepare-se! Teremos nos próximos dias no Centro da América do Sul a formação que meteorologistas nos EUA chamam no jargão de "heat dome".
O que significa? Padrão de bloqueio com "bolha" de ar extremamente quente. Período de forte calor pode ser muito longo. Não dias, semanas. 






Eugênio Hackbart e Rodolfo Alves


----------



## Ziemann (27 Jan 2014 às 16:00)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Prepare-se! Teremos nos próximos dias no Centro da América do Sul a formação que meteorologistas nos EUA chamam no jargão de "heat dome".
> O que significa? Padrão de bloqueio com "bolha" de ar extremamente quente. Período de forte calor pode ser muito longo. Não dias, semanas.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/qMa8Snl.gif
> ...



E o resultado desta bolha está no mapa abaixo:


----------



## Ziemann (28 Jan 2014 às 01:30)

Bloqueio de 5900 (neste caso é 5920  ) na simulação do modelo MBAR.


----------



## Ziemann (28 Jan 2014 às 13:22)

Bloqueio "desenhado" na imagem de satélite.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jan 2014 às 17:04)

*Prolongada e extrema onda de calor pode atingir níveis históricos*
ATENÇÃO – ALERTA: CALOR PIORARÁ MUITO E PODE SER HISTÓRICO NO SUL DO BRASIL | Esta nova onda de calor, ainda em seu momento inicial, deverá ser muito longa e intensa com duração de meio mês. A MetSul Meteorologia alerta que pelas próximas duas semanas os moradores do Sul do Brasil serão submetidos a marcas escaldantes. O pior vem na próxima semana. O calor que se prevê para a primeira semana de fevereiro deve superar em intensidade o da última onda de calor, da semana passada, e deve atingir níveis extremos e potencialmente históricos. O meteorologista-chefe da MetSul Eugenio Hackbart traz detalhes do que vem pela frente explica porque fará tanto calor.

http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/Home..._onda_de_calor_pode_atingir_níveis_históricos


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jan 2014 às 17:14)

Janeiro - 2014 - Média das Máximas de algumas capitais brasileiras e de Buenos Aires:

(+3,0) 34,2 - Rio de Janeiro RJ (Galeão)

(+2,4) 32,6 - Porto Alegre RS

(+1,7) 31,6 - Buenos Aires ARG

(+4,3) 31,6 - São Paulo SP

(+2,3) 30,9 - Campo Grande MS

(+2,6) 30,6 - Florianópolis SC

(+2,3) 30,5 - Belo Horizonte MG

(+3,0) 28,6 - Curitiba PR

Fonte: Carlos Dias


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jan 2014 às 17:19)

São Paulo pode quebrar o recorde de maior média das máximas da história, que atualmente e de 31.8ºC de Fevereiro de 1984. Até ontem (27) a média das máximas era de 31,6ºC.


----------



## RRC (29 Jan 2014 às 15:00)

A alta pressão produziu temperaturas mais amenas em altitudes elevadas do Sudeste hoje.






Pq. Nacional de Itatiaia (RJ):  3,7°C

Nova Friburgo RJ – Inmet: 09,4°C

Maria da Fé MG – Inmet: 10,2°C

Campos do Jordão SP – Inmet: 10,7°C -

Caldas MG – Inmet: 10,8°C

Monte Verde MG – Inmet: 10,9 °C

Poços de Caldas MG (Aero): 11,0°C

Passa Quatro MG – Inmet 12,6°C

Teresópolis RJ 13,2°C

Florestal MG – Inmet: 13,5°C

Diamantina MG – Inmet: 14,2°C

Pico do Couto RJ – Inmet: 14,2°C

Patrocínio MG: – Inmet: 14,4°C

Passos MG – Inmet: 14,7°C

http://www.climatempo.com.br/noticias/204452/temperatura-abaixo-dos-10°c-no-sudeste/


----------



## RRC (30 Jan 2014 às 17:07)

Mais uma vez baixas temperaturas em altitude elevadas, no Parque de Itatiaia foi registrado 0.9ºC. Ansioso pra ver os resultados dessa estação no inverno.


----------



## RRC (30 Jan 2014 às 17:18)

*Janeiro deve ser o mês mais quente da história de São Paulo
*

Faltando apenas dois dia para acabar, este mês deve se confirmar como o mais quente que se tem registro na cidade de São Paulo. A Folha fez o levantamento a partir de dados do Inmet (Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia), que mede a temperatura desde 1943. 

A média das temperaturas máximas deste ano, aferidas até esta quarta-feira, era de 31,7°C. O valor se aproxima do atual recorde para um mês, que é de 31,8°C, em fevereiro de 1984. 

A previsão para amanhã (30) e de sexta-feira (31) é de aumento das temperaturas. Com isso, a média deste janeiro deve aumentar ainda mais, e confirmar o que muito paulistano já suspeita: nunca houve registro de um mês tão quente por aqui. 

Os dias têm estado, em média, 3,5°C mais quentes do que o esperado. No dia 3, a temperatura chegou a 35,4°C, quase 8°C a mais do que a média prevista para o mês. 

Ainda que a temperatura desabe inesperadamente entre amanhã e sexta, este já é o janeiro mais quente de todos. Só se a máxima não passar de 20º, para perder este posto. 

Dos 29 primeiros dias do ano, 24 tiveram temperaturas superiores a 30°C. 

Segundo o Inmet, o calor do início do ano permaneceu, pois uma zona de alta pressão sobre o oceano Atlântico se expandiu por São Paulo, impedindo massas de ar que trariam chuvas da Amazônia e da região Sul do país. 

http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/cotidi...-mes-de-janeiro-mais-quente-da-historia.shtml


----------



## RRC (30 Jan 2014 às 21:07)

O record absoluto de calor foi batido hoje nas cidades serranas de São José dos Ausentes/RS (31,2ºC) e Bom Jardim da Serra/SC (32,0ºC).


----------



## Ziemann (31 Jan 2014 às 16:08)

Circulação dos ventos em 500 hPa.


----------



## Nickname (31 Jan 2014 às 17:18)

RRC disse:


> O record absoluto de calor foi batido hoje nas cidades serranas de São José dos Ausentes/RS (31,2ºC) e Bom Jardim da Serra/SC (32,0ºC).




Temperaturas bem amenas, mesmo tendo em conta a altitude.
Em Portugal, a cidade da Guarda a 1000 metros de altitude e a mais de 40 graus de latitude norte já atingiu os 36ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2014 às 02:43)

RRC disse:


> Mais uma vez baixas temperaturas em altitude elevadas, no Parque de Itatiaia foi registrado 0.9ºC. Ansioso pra ver os resultados dessa estação no inverno.



Arranjas-me as coordenadas do local exacto dessa estação se faz favor?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Fev 2014 às 02:55)

INMET: NOTA METEOROLÓGICA ESPECIAL Janeiro de 2014 é o mês mais quente na cidade de São Paulo desde o início das observações. Hoje à tarde a Temperatura Máxima* na estação do Mirante de Santana, zona norte da cidade, chegou a 34,5°C. Com esta temperatura a Média das Temperaturas Máximas para o mês fechou em 31,9°C, a mais alta de toda a série histórica iniciada em 1943, superando o valor de 31,8°C de fevereiro de 1984, antigo recorde. O forte calor do mês de janeiro está associado com os baixos volumes de chuva registrados nas últimas semanas. Em SP não houve a formação da Zona de Convergência do Atlântico Sul, responsável por dias mais nublados, úmidos e chuvosos, nem a passagem de frentes frias que provocassem declínio nas temperaturas sobre o estado. Um sistema de alta pressão ficou semi-estacionário, entre a costa da região Sul e Sudeste, enquanto que o canal de umidade que se forma no verão ficou posicionado do sul da Amazônia em direção à Bolívia e Paraguai não trazendo a típica umidade esperada para o mês no estado.


----------



## Ziemann (1 Fev 2014 às 12:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Arranjas-me as coordenadas do local exacto dessa estação se faz favor?



Lat: S 22 ° 22 ' 21 '' ( -22.373 ° )
Long: W 44 ° 42 ' 12 '' ( -44.704 ° )


----------



## Ziemann (1 Fev 2014 às 13:34)

O GFS (0z) tirou praticamente toda chuva do Sudeste do Brasil até o dia 17/02. Vai ser difícil aguentar mais uma quinzena de calor constante pela frente.


----------



## RRC (1 Fev 2014 às 20:07)

*São Paulo bate recorde histórico de calor para fevereiro*

O calor que fez na cidade de São Paulo neste sábado vai demorar para sair da memória dos paulistanos.

Recorde de calor do ano: Segundo nota oficial do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia, a temperatura registrada no Mirante de Santana, na zona norte da capital, foi de 35,8ºC por volta das 16h, a maior de 2014 até agora. Até então, o recorde de calor deste ano era de 35,4ºC no dia 03 de janeiro. Além disso, a temperatura de hoje também é a maior observada desde 31/10/2012, quando fez 36,6°C.

Recorde histórico de temperatura para fevereiro: Este não foi o único recorde batido com esta temperatura. O valor de 35,8ºC registrados hoje é a maior temperatura já observada em um mês de fevereiro em toda a série histórica 1943-2014 (o valor anterior no mês era de 34,7°C em 03/02/1984).

Sexto lugar no ranking de temperaturas: Quando se compara com todos os meses do ano, esta foi a 6ª maior temperatura da série histórica. Seguem as maiores temperaturas máximas absolutas já registradas em São Paulo (INMET-Mirante de Santana,1943-2014):

1) 37,0°C em 20/01/1999

2) 36,7°C em 19/01/1999

3) 36,7°C em 21/01/1999

4) 36,6°C em 31/10/2012

5) 36,1 °C em 30/10/2012

6) 35,8°C em 01/02/2014

7) 35,7°C em 03/12/1998

8) 35,7°C em 10/10/2002

9) 35,6°C em 11/10/2002

10) 35,4°C em 03/01/2014

Menor valor de umidade desde 1982: Além do calorão, a tarde deste sábado também está sendo muito seca para os padrões de fevereiro. A medida da umidade realizada na estação convencional do Mirante de Santana indicou registro de 24% (leitura feita perto das 16h), que empata com o menor valor registrado em 22 de fevereiro de 1982 (série disponível de dados 1961-2014), segundo informações do INMET.


http://www.climatempo.com.br/notici...te-recorde-historico-de-calor-para-fevereiro/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2014 às 04:01)

Balneario Rincão-SC






Karina Manarin - Metsul


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2014 às 04:08)

Uma forte tempestade provocou muitos estragos ontem em Novo Hamburgo, RS: http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/Home...era_em_Novo_Hamburgo_de_31_de_janeiro_de_2014

Imagem: Metsul




Momento exato em que o violento temporal atingia Novo Hamburgo na visão de São Leopoldo – Elaine Von Hohendorff


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2014 às 22:07)

Forte tempestade atingindo Pelotas, RS neste momento:





Diego Queijo





Fábian Chelkanoff

Tempestade em Aceguá, RS




Mauricio Rodriguez

Tempestade em Bagé, RS




Karla Figueiredo


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2014 às 22:18)

@metsul
CALOR | Canoas 40ºC | POA 40ºC | Campo Bom 39,3ºC | São Leo 39,3ºC | Santa Rosa 39ºC | Teutônia 38,8ºC | São Borja 38,6ºC | Lajeado 38,2ºC

Nos próximos dias cidades do RS e SC podem registrar máximas de até 42ºC.


----------



## invent (3 Fev 2014 às 01:41)

xii, brutais as fotos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Fev 2014 às 17:39)

Maiores mínimas registradas na estação do Mirante de Santana, São Paulo:
25,7°C (19/09/2012)
25,3°C (02/02/1998)
*25,3°C (04/02/2014)*
24,9°C (31/10/2012)
*24,6°C (03/02/2014)*
24,4°C (16/01/2005)
24,3°C (15/08/1998)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Fev 2014 às 18:11)

*Tornado no Taim e nuvem funil em São Lourenço do Sul*: http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/Home/home/530/Tornado_no_Taim_e_nuvem_funil_em_São_Lourenço_do_Sul


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Fev 2014 às 19:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Arranjas-me as coordenadas do local exacto dessa estação se faz favor?


 Imagem do local 
Foto de Carlos Dias


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Fev 2014 às 22:06)

@metsul
CALOR | Máximas: Taquara 42,3ºC | Santa Cruz 41,3ºC | S. Rosa 40,4ºC | São Leopoldo 39,5ºC | Campo Bom 39,1ºC | POA 39,1ºC | Canoas 39,0ºC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Fev 2014 às 16:29)

@metsul
CALOR | 14h – Taquara 40,7ºC | Santa Cruz 39,6ºC | Campo Bom 39,6ºC | Santa Rosa 39,2ºC | Canoas 39ºC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Fev 2014 às 16:33)

*Estado do RS pode ter 43ºC a 45ºC e Uruguai enfrentará chuva e tormentas*: http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/Home...a_45ºC_e_Uruguai_enfrentará_chuva_e_tormentas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Fev 2014 às 19:05)

Temperatura observada às 16 horas no Rio Grande do Sul e em Santa Catarina 
*Dados de METAR em aeroportos (oficiais) e de estações automáticas particulares (não-oficiais).






Crédito da imagem: Reprodução/Weather Underground 
Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Fev 2014 às 19:25)

@metsul 
CALOR | Não são as máximas definitivas, mas temos até agora: Taquara 43,3ºC | Santa Rosa 41ºC | Canoas 41ºC | POA 40,7ºC | Campo Bom 40,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2014 às 19:30)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Santa Rosa 41ºC



Essa estação é bem interessante, já a acompanho( no wunderground) algum tempo, o facto de estar numa baixada como vocês chamam pode estar ajudar ao registo dessa temperatura tórrida.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Fev 2014 às 22:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Essa estação é bem interessante, já a acompanho( no wunderground) algum tempo, o facto de estar numa baixada como vocês chamam pode estar ajudar ao registo dessa temperatura tórrida.


 Hoje essa estação na baixada de Santa Rosa, registrou a maior temperatura desde o início das medições em 1996, fez 41,5ºC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Fev 2014 às 22:28)

@metsul
CALOR | Máximas: Taquara* 44,0ºC* | Santa Rosa 41,5ºC | Santa Cruz 41,3ºC |  Porto Alegre 41,2ºC | Teutônia 41,1ºC | Canoas 41,0ºC

@metsul
CALOR | Máximas: São Leo 40,7ºC | Campo Bom 40,4ºC | Lajeado 40,1ºC |  S. Borja 39,0ºC | Rio Pardo 38,8ºC | S. Maria 38,3ºC | Pelotas 38,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2014 às 23:19)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Hoje essa estação na baixada de Santa Rosa, registrou a maior temperatura desde o início das medições em 1996, fez 41,5ºC.



Dia histórico então, e a minima absoluta, qual é ? 
Aquela baixada também tem um bom potencial para minimas bastante baixas.

Epa desculpa lá estar sempre a fazer perguntas, mas vocês têm aí sítios bem interessantes. 



Felipe Freitas disse:


> @metsul
> CALOR | Máximas: Taquara* 44,0ºC*



Valor brutal, estive a ver o local da estação no google earth, nem está na zona mais baixa dessa cidade, e pelos vistos encontra-se instalada no topo de  um edifício, o que torna esse registo ainda mais notável.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Fev 2014 às 01:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Dia histórico então, e a minima absoluta, qual é ?
> Aquela baixada também tem um bom potencial para minimas bastante baixas.


 A menor mínima foi de -7,8ºC em 8 de Junho de 2012.
A temperatura deve ficar acima dos 40ºC na cidade por muitos dias ainda e possivelmente pode chegar nos 42ºC ou mais.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Fev 2014 às 01:45)

*Cantareira pede chuva*

É hora de fechar mais as torneiras e economizar água. O Sistema Cantareira, o principal reservatório para o abastecimento de água para Grande São Paulo está com pouca água. O calor muito acima do normal do começo de 2014 é um dos culpados.

No dia 05 de fevereiro de 2014,  pela informação da Sabesp, a volume de água (armazenamento) no Sistema Cantareira era de 20,9% de sua capacidade total.

Fonte: Climatempo


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Fev 2014 às 01:53)

Aqui a represa está em um dos menores níveis da história devido à forte seca.
Em Janeiro choveu 57 mm aqui, sendo que o normal e 300 mm.
Não há previsão de chuvas até pelo menos 15 de Fevereiro.
Vale ressaltar, que aqui em Patrocínio, normalmente não chove quase nada entre Abril e Setembro, as chuvas se concentram entre outubro e março.

Fotos de uma semana atrás.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2014 às 13:34)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> A menor mínima foi de -7,8ºC em 8 de Junho de 2012.
> A temperatura deve ficar acima dos 40ºC na cidade por muitos dias ainda e possivelmente pode chegar nos 42ºC ou mais.



Obrigado. 

Santa Rosa já vai nos 36,1ºC (10:33), mais um dia torrido. 
Vento muito fraco.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Fev 2014 às 18:08)

@simeparpr
RECORDE | 35,2 ºC em Curitiba. A maior temperatura já registrada na capital. E os números ainda podem ser mais altos nesta tarde.

CALOR | Até 16h: Taquara 43,6ºC | Santa Cruz 41,6ºC | Teutônia 41,3ºC | POA 41,1ºC | Santa Rosa 40,7ºC | Campo Bom 40,7ºC | Lajeado 40,6ºC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Fev 2014 às 18:11)

*Calor intenso e ausência de chuva elevam em 24% focos de queimadas no Brasil*

As altas temperaturas e a falta de chuva verificados neste início de ano sobre parte do Brasil mudou o cenário de monitoramento dos focos de queimada sobre o país que vinham apresentando redução nos últimos anos.
De acordo com o Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas Espaciais (Inpe), de 1° de janeiro até esta quinta-feira (05), em todo o Brasil foram computados 2.976 focos de calor, contra 2.381 focos no mesmo período de 2013, um aumento de 24%.
O estado que mais registrou aumento no número de queimadas foi o Rio de Janeiro, com 55 focos, aumento de 450%.
Em segundo lugar vem São Paulo, com aumento de 226% e Santa Catarina, com aumento de 225%.
O aumento do número de queimadas foi nítido, principalmente em regiões que registraram pouca ou nenhuma chuva em janeiro e nos primeiros dias de fevereiro.

Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia: http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/ca...chuva-elevam-em-24-focos-de-queimadas-brasil/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Fev 2014 às 19:46)

@metsul
CALOR | Até 17h – Taquara 43,9ºC | Santa Cruz 42,4ºC | Santa Rosa 42,3ºC | POA 42,1ºC | Teutônia 41,3ºC | Campo Bom 40,7ºC | Lajeado 40,6ºC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Fev 2014 às 19:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado.
> 
> Santa Rosa já vai nos 36,1ºC (10:33), mais um dia torrido.
> Vento muito fraco.


 
Recorde de ontem quebrado, máxima em Santa Rosa de 42,3ºC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Fev 2014 às 20:25)

@simeparpr

Pelo Paraná: Cianorte 38,6ºC, Paranavaí 38,2ºC, Umuarama 38ºC, Assis Chateau. 38,8ºC, Foz do Iguaçu 36,6ºC,Santa Helena 39,8ºC, Toledo 38,2ºC

38,2 ºC em Cândido de Abreu. Esta é a maior temperatura já registrada nesta estação desde o início das medições do SIMEPAR (maio de 1997)

Das estações do SIMEPAR, três delas ultrapassaram a marca dos 40ºC, em Santa Helena 40.3ºC, Palotina 40.1ºC e Assis Chateaubriand 40.0ºC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Fev 2014 às 20:28)

@metsul

Porto Alegre tem o segundo dia mais quente da sua história de 104 anos de dados com máxima até 18h de 40,5ºC na convencional.

Máxima (provisória) oficial de 40,5ºC hoje em POA é a mais alta até hoje em fevereiro desde 1910, batendo 40,4ºC de 17/2/1929.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Fev 2014 às 21:50)

Tempestades atingem agora algumas cidade de São Paulo, Paraná, Santa Catarina e Rio Grande do Sul.
Destaque para a tempestade que está entre SC e RS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Fev 2014 às 22:50)

@metsul
FLASH | Temporal em Ausentes teve chuvarada, vento e granizo. Estação do Inmet acusou vento de 135 km/h. BM diz que não há danos na cidade.

@metsul
CALOR | Máxima: Campo Bom (convencional) 41,6ºC | São Leopoldo (MetSul) 41,4ºC | Teutônia 41,3ºC | Lajeado 40,8ºC

@metsul
CALOR | Máxima: Taquara 44,2ºC | Santa Cruz do Sul 42,4ºC | Porto Alegre (Metroclima) 42,6ºC | Santa Rosa 42,3ºC | Canoas (Base Aérea) 42ºC


----------



## 1337 (6 Fev 2014 às 23:27)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Tempestades atingem agora algumas cidade de São Paulo, Paraná, Santa Catarina e Rio Grande do Sul.
> Destaque para a tempestade que está entre SC e RS.



Onde posso ver esse radar? ou satélite?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Fev 2014 às 01:17)

1337 disse:


> Onde posso ver esse radar? ou satélite?



No Brasil ainda existem poucos radares, mas a previsão e que até o final desse ano, o país monte uma rede de radares meteorológicos boa.

http://www.redemet.aer.mil.br/radar/radar.php?ID_REDEMET=b2khfl3i1iks8t7unub1371ej0
http://sigma.cptec.inpe.br/radar/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Fev 2014 às 01:20)

*Calor bate recorde em várias cidades brasileiras*

 Quinta-feira (06) entra para a história da climatologia recente no Brasil. Nunca se registrou tanto calor como hoje em centenas de cidades, principalmente do Centro-Sul do país. No Rio Grande do Sul, o calor foi ímpar chegando a 44,8°C no município de Butiá.
O valor, mesmo que extraoficial (registrado em estação meteorológica particular) supera a maior temperatura máxima de que se tem registro oficial no Brasil, de 44,7°C, em 21 de novembro de 2005, em Bom Jesus do Piauí, Piauí.
Porto Alegre teve a maior temperatura máxima na região do bairro Jardim Botânico desde 1974, com 40,6°C. O maior valor de 40,7°C foi aferido em 1° de janeiro de 1943.
De acordo com o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet), os maiores valores de temperatura máxima atingiram os seguintes valores:
35,0°C em Palmeira das Missões
35,1°C em Caçapava do Sul
35,6°C em Dom Pedrito
36,1°C em Cruz Alta
36,5°C em Frederico Westphalen
36,7°C em Santiago
36,9°C em Ibirubá
37,1°C em Quaraí
37,3°C em Santa Rosa
37,3°C em Uruguaiana
37,7°C em Alegrete
37,9°C em São Luiz Gonzaga
38,2°C em Mostardas
38,6°C em São Gabriel
39,0°C em Camaquã
39,2°C em Santa Maria
39,7°C em Rio Pardo
39,7°C em Teutônia
39,8°C em São Borja
40,6°C em Porto Alegre
41,6°C em Campo Bom

Já as estações meteorológicas automáticas particulares (extraoficiais) instaladas no estado registraram valores de temperatura máxima de:
37,4°C em Três de Maio
38,8°C em Cerro Largo
38,7°C em Teutônia
43,0°C em São Leopoldo
43,9°C em Montenegro
44,2°C em Taquara
44,5°C em Venâncio Aires
44,8°C em Butiá

Em Santa Catarina, outras estações do Inmet registraram valores de temperatura máxima de:
35,1°C em São Miguel do Oeste
35,2°C em Itajaí
35,6°C em Ituporanga
38,0°C em Indaial
39,7°C em Urussanga

No estado do Paraná, o calor foi intenso em todas as regiões, inclusive sobre a capital Curitiba, que teve calor histórico de 35,2°C na estação meteorológica do Sistema Meteorológico do Paraná (Simepar) em operação desde 1997. No estado, o calor chegou a:
40,0°C em Assis Chateaubriand
40,1°C em Palotina
40,3°C em Santa Helena

Na rede de estações do Inmet, os valores chegaram a:
35,3°C em Morretes
35,7°C em Maringá
35,9°C em Joaquim Távora
37,0°C em Planalto
37,3°C em Goioerê
37,8°C em Icaraíma
38,6°C em Marechal Cândido Rondon
38,3°C em Cidade Gaúcha
38,8°C em Paranapoema
38,9°C em Diamante do Norte
39,1°C em Foz do Iguaçu

O calor foi intenso ainda em Mato Grosso do Sul, Rio de Janeiro e São Paulo. Os valores, também registrados pelo Inmet, chegaram a:

(Mato Grosso do Sul)
35,1°C em Campo Grande
35,1°C em Coxim
36,5°C em Bela Vista
36,5°C em Dourados
36,5°C em Sidrolândia
36,9°C em Jutí
37,0°C em Cassilândia
37,2°C em Itaquiraí
37,5°C em Maracaju
37,5°C em Paranaíba
37,6°C em Miranda
37,6°C em Rio Brilhante
37,8°C em Sete Quedas
38,1°C em Jardim
38,4°C em Amambaí
38,5°C em Água Clara
40,5°C em Três Lagoas

(Rio de Janeiro)
37,5°C em Duque de Caxias
38,0°C no Rio de Janeiro
38,8°C em Seropédica

(São Paulo)
35,1°C em Casa Branca
35,6°C em Itapeva
35,8°C em Sorocaba
36,0°C em Ituverava
36,3°C em Pradópolis
36,5°C em Itapira
36,6°C em Presidente Prudente
36,9°C em Ariranha
37,0°C em Piracicaba
37,1°C em Bauru
37,1°C em Taubaté
37,3°C em Lins
37,6°C em Jales
37,7°C em Ibitinga
37,7°C em Ourinhos
37,7°C em Rancharia
37,7°C em Valparaíso
38,0°C em José Bonifácio
38,1°C em Barra Bonita

Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Fev 2014 às 01:27)

*Temporal provoca estragos em Maringá (PR)*

Após o recorde de calor registrado ao longo desta quinta-feira (06) em Maringá, com 37,6°C na estação meteorológica do Sistema Meteorológico do Paraná (Simepar), um temporal no inicio da noite provocou estragos.
O temporal que veio acompanhado de muitos raios e granizo também produziu ventos fortes, onde a Defesa Civil computou várias ocorrências como destelhamentos de construções e quedas de árvores, principalmente.
Bairros da Zona Norte foram os mais afetados, onde árvores caíram sobre casas, muros, carros e fios de alta tensão, o que interrompeu o fornecimento de energia elétrica.
A estação meteorológica automática mantida pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) no município aferiu rajada máxima de vento de 52,2 km/h e precipitação acumulada de 21,2 milímetros em duas horas.
















Crédito das imagens: Reprodução/O Diário do Norte do Paraná
Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Fev 2014 às 01:29)

Foto de Camille Seaman


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2014 às 01:38)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> 44,2°C em Taquara
> 44,5°C em Venâncio Aires
> 44,8°C em Butiá



Que registos brutais! 
Juntando a isso alguma humidade, deve ser cá um sufoco. 

Cá em Portugal, todos os Verões, em determinados locais são registados 43/44ºC, mas claro, com valores de humidade muito muito baixos, na ordem dos 6-9 %.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Fev 2014 às 03:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que registos brutais!
> Juntando a isso alguma humidade, deve ser cá um sufoco.
> 
> Cá em Portugal, todos os Verões, em determinados locais são registados 43/44ºC, mas claro, com valores de humidade muito muito baixos, na ordem dos 6-9 %.


 Está havendo muitos questionamentos sobre esses valores, pois muitos acham que pode estar havendo um super aquecimento do interior do abrigo.

Aqui na região central do país, o calor também costuma ser seco, já no sul, norte e litoral o calor e úmido.

Agora quase 1h da manhã em Porto Alegre, RS, a temperatura e de cerca de 30ºC, com 78% de umidade e sem vento, o que dá uma sensação de 37ºC


----------



## Ziemann (7 Fev 2014 às 21:43)

O modelo GFS (12z) indica retorno das chuvas no Sudeste do Brasil na segunda quinzena de fevereiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2014 às 23:44)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Está havendo muitos questionamentos sobre esses valores, pois muitos acham que pode estar havendo um super aquecimento do interior do abrigo.



Pois, o abrigo pode estar pouco arejado, muitas vezes as estações debitam dados pouco credíveis na internet.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Fev 2014 às 03:01)

Curitiba bateu o recorde de calor novamente, máxima de 35,5ºC.

@metsul
CALOR | Máximas: Santa Rosa 42,6ºC | Taquara 42,0ºC | Santa Cruz 41,6ºC |  POA 41,4ºC | Teutônia 41,2ºC | Canoas 41,0ºC | Campo Bom 41,0ºC

CALOR | São Leopoldo 40,8ºC | Lajeado 40,4ºC | Pelotas 40,1ºC | São Borja 40,1ºC | S. Maria 40,2ºC | Rio Pardo 39,5ºC | São Gabriel 39,0ºC

Máxima de Santa Maria desta sexta de 40,2ºC é a mais alta da série 1961-2014, igualando registro de 18 de dezembro de 1995.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Fev 2014 às 03:08)

Agora 1h da manhã no Brasil e faz 32ºC com sensação 39ºC em Porto Alegre. 
Várias cidades estão com temperaturas acima dos 30ºC no centro-sul do Brasil. 

"O calor de 40,8°C na cidade do Rio de Janeiro nesta sexta-feira foi recorde para o ano de 2014, igualando a marca registrada na última terça-feira (04). Esta temperatura foi observada na estação de Santa Cruz, na zona oeste carioca, pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia." _Climatempo_


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Fev 2014 às 03:08)

"No dia 1 de fevereiro, o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia registrou 35,9°C que foi a maior temperatura em 71 anos para um dia de fevereiro e a quinta maior temperatura registrada no Mirante de Santana desde 1943, quando começaram as medições neste local, na zona norte.

Mas nesta sexta-feira, 7 de fevereiro, outro recorde foi batido.O Inmet registrou a temperatura de 36,4°C que passou a ser a maior para um dia de fevereiro e o quarto maior valor no Mirante desde 1943.

Sem a previsão de entrada de ar polar até o dia 15 ou 16 de fevereiro e com pouca chuva, não se pode descartar a possibilidade de São Paulo bater o recorde histórico de calor. Desde 1943, a maior temperatura registrada pelo Inmet foi de 37°C, em 20 de janeiro de 1999."

_Climatempo_


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Fev 2014 às 03:19)

*Sabesp tenta fazer chover no Sistema Cantareira*: http://exame.abril.com.br/brasil/noticias/sabesp-tenta-fazer-chover-no-sistema-cantareira


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Fev 2014 às 05:29)

@metsul
CALOR | Temperatura às 3h da madrugada no Jardim Botânico de 31ºC com umidade de 62%, dando uma sensação térmica de 35ºC.

CALOR | Se não baixar até 22h deste sábado de 27,9ºC no Jardim Botânico teremos novo recorde de mínima mais alta em 104 anos em POA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Fev 2014 às 18:18)

Sensação de quase *60ºC* em Pelotas, RS.


----------



## Ziemann (10 Fev 2014 às 18:21)

Termômetro registra 40ºC no centro de São Paulo, nesta segunda-feira (10)






Fonte: UOL


----------



## RRC (11 Fev 2014 às 02:50)

Tornado foi registrado em São Francisco de Paula - RS





Créditos: Anderson GT Chubasco


----------



## RRC (12 Fev 2014 às 21:34)

Vendaval em Flores da Cunha - RS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Fev 2014 às 03:29)

*Chuva acumula mais de 100 mm em cidades gaúchas*
13 FEVEREIRO 2014 

Com o fim do bloqueio atmosférico de mais de um mês, o deslocamento inicialmente de áreas de instabilidade e em seguida de uma frente fria, contribuiu para o retorno da precipitação acumulativa sobre parte do Rio Grande do Sul nas últimas 48 horas.
No período compreendido, estações meteorológicas automáticas operadas pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) registraram acumulados de 79,6 milímetros em Erechim, 82,4 mm em Lagoa Vermelha, 84,6 mm em Campo Bom, 107,8 mm em Uruguaiana, 132,2 mm em Quaraí e 147,2 mm em Torres.
A chuva volumosa provocou alagamentos em cidades do oeste, centro, norte e da Região Metropolitana de Porto Alegre, principalmente devido à falta de infraestrutura e ao transbordamento de rios e córregos.
Já para a agricultura do estado, a precipitação foi mais que comemorada, uma vez que lavouras vinham enfrentando grande estresse com a onda de calor e a falta de umidade no solo.

Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Fev 2014 às 03:38)

Uma rajada de vento derrubou uma tenda e deixou 39 feridos em Brasília.
Temporais também provocaram estragos em Uberlândia, (MG), Itu, (SP) São Paulo, (SP) e Anápolis (GO).

Em Salto do Céu (MT) a chuva ontem acumulou mais de 130 mm.
Chuvas fortes ocorreram também em SC, em Rio do Sul (SC) o acumulado em duas horas foi de 60 mm.

SP - São Paulo
MG - Minas Gerais
MT - Mato Grosso
SC - Santa Catarina
GO - Goiás


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Fev 2014 às 03:39)

@metsul 
ATENÇÃO - ALERTA | Chuva no Sul de SC pode atingir de 100 a 200 mm (Localmente mais) com alto risco de inundações e deslizamentos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Fev 2014 às 03:40)

Reservatório atinge menor índice da história no interior de São Paulo: http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/reservatorio-atinge-menor-indice-da-historia-interior-de-sao-paulo/

Enchente do rio Madeira está próxima do recorde histórico em Porto Velho (RO): http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/en...-proxima-recorde-historico-em-porto-velho-ro/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Fev 2014 às 03:42)

*Chuva de quase 200 mm provoca alagamentos em Torres (RS)*

O deslocamento de uma frente fria a partir do sul do Rio Grande do Sul e a grande disponibilidade de umidade próxima ao litoral gaúcho resultou na formação de nuvens pesadas no litoral norte gaúcho na noite desta quinta-feira (13).
Em Torres, a chuva torrencial resultou no transbordamento de córregos e canais, o que refletiu em alagamentos em ruas, avenidas, estabelecimentos comerciais e residências, segundo o Corpo de Bombeiros.
Parte da rodovia federal BR-101 entre Terra de Areia e Três Cachoeiras ficou parcialmente alagada, de acordo com a Polícia Rodoviária Federal.
A estação meteorológica automática do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) registrou entre as 18 e 22 horas (Brasília-verão), precipitação acumulada de 147,2 milímetros sendo 79,6 mm registrados em apenas 60 minutos. Pela madrugada voltou a chover, onde o acumulado subiu para 174,8 mm (dados até a uma hora, apenas).
A rajada máxima de vento na estação chegou a 61,2 km/h, responsável por pelo menos 20 destelhamentos de construções, também segundo o Corpo de Bombeiros.

















Crédito das imagens: Anderson Pavão – Liege Soares
Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Fev 2014 às 17:03)

Chuva histórica no litoral norte do RS: 256,9 mm em Torres nas últimas 24h, o maior volume de chuva já registrado em 101 anos na cidade.

A chuva forte também atinge o estado de Santa Catarina.
Imagens da Defesa Civil


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Fev 2014 às 17:04)

"O Governador de Rondônia decretou estado de emergência por conta da cheia do Rio Madeira que já afeta diretamente 5 cidades e vários distritos. A capital Porto Velho está prestes a ter a maior cheia dos últimos anos desde que se tem registro. O último recorde é de 1997, quando a régua pluviométrica marcou 17,52 metros. Nesta sexta-feira (14/02) já batemos a marca de 17,38 metros e o rio continua subindo. Até o dia 20 é previsto a quebra de recorde histórico"

Informação de Diego Costa


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Fev 2014 às 17:10)

Faz um pouco de frio nas regiões mais altas de Santa Catarina e Rio Grande do Sul.
No Morro da Igreja a sensação térmica devido ao vento chega -4ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Fev 2014 às 00:51)

*Praia do cassino Tsunami arrasta carros*


----------



## RRC (18 Fev 2014 às 00:52)

O Rio Madeira, no estado de Rondônia, atingiu seu maior nível da história com as recentes chuvas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Fev 2014 às 02:16)

Um possível ciclone tropical pode se formar nos próximos dias na costa do Brasil.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Fev 2014 às 17:05)




----------



## RRC (18 Fev 2014 às 21:14)

Se depender do mar, as condições estão muito propícias.


----------



## RRC (20 Fev 2014 às 02:05)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Fev 2014 às 16:12)

CPTEC designa agora um "Ciclone Subtropical" atuando no Atlântico.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Fev 2014 às 00:59)

^^
O Ciclone Subtropical se dissipou.

Enquanto a região Sudeste do Brasil passa por forte seca, a região Norte enfrenta as piores enchentes em anos.

Rio Madeira beira 18 metros em Porto Velho (RO), sendo considerada a maior cheia da história de Porto Velho. Nunca, em mais de 50 anos de monitoramento, o rio Madeira subiu tanto e ainda assim durante um mês de fevereiro.

O governo do estado de Rondônia reconheceu o decreto de situação de emergência em Porto Velho e nos municípios de Guajará-Mirim e Nova Mamoré, atingidos pelas cheias dos rios Araras e Mamoré, que por sua vez desaguam no Madeira.

Bombeiros da Força Nacional foram solicitados para atender à demanda de pessoas que estão saindo de suas casas. Vários distritos de Porto Velho estão isolados, sem energia elétrica, combustível e alimentação e até mesmo áreas preparadas para abrigar os afetados pela cheia do rio Madeira, também já foram inundadas.

Os dados da Defesa Civil apontam que mais de 1.300 pessoas já estão desabrigadas em toda a região. O nível de inundação atingiu a marca número dois, numa escala de um a três, o que significa que a situação pode ser de desastre nos próximos dias, com o possível decreto de calamidade pública.

A expectativa é de que até o fim de semana, o nível do rio ultrapasse os 18 metros, onde áreas do Centro de Porto Velho poderão ficar completamente alagadas, inclusive prédios públicos.

O rio Madeira também transbordou no sul do Amazonas e a Defesa Civil informou que vários trechos da rodovia federal BR-319, entre o município e Porto Velho, estavam totalmente inundados.

O rio Xingu transbordou nas últimas 48 horas em Altamira, no centro do Pará, o que aumentou os alagamentos em vários pontos do município.

Somente na área urbana, a Defesa Civil informou nesta quinta-feira (20), que mais de 500 famílias já foram afetadas pelos alagamentos. Várias foram retiradas de suas casas e encaminhadas para abrigos públicos.

Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Fev 2014 às 01:03)

*Satélite da NASA mostra grandeza da enchente sobre a Bolívia que avança para Rondônia, Brasil*






Crédito da imagem: Reprodução/NASA
Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Fev 2014 às 01:08)

*Rio Madeira*





Eliete Marques





Defesa Civil





Portal Barrancas





Celiano Imagens/AC24 Horas






Celiano Imagens/AC24 Horas






Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Fev 2014 às 01:13)

*Abastecimento de água para oito milhões de pessoas corre risco na Grande São Paulo*

O nível do Sistema Cantareira que abastece de água a residência de mais de oito milhões de consumidores na Grande São Paulo atingiu nas últimas 24 horas, valor recorde de vazante. 
Com apenas 17,7% da capacidade de armazenamento, a situação segue crítica, uma vez que grande vem sendo a irregularidade da precipitação verificada desde novembro de 2013 na região.
O governo do estado de São Paulo, em ano eleitoral, continua negando a possibilidade de racionamento de água, mas a Companhia de Saneamento Básico do Estado de São Paulo (Sabesp) vê com cautela esta informação, uma vez que restam poucos recursos para garantir o abastecimento de água nos próximos meses, pois o regime de chuva decai a cada semana agora por diante.






Crédito da imagem: Reprodução/Reuters/Diário de São Paulo
Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## RRC (25 Fev 2014 às 17:41)

Tornado ontem em Nova Petrópolis - RS





http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/


----------



## RRC (27 Fev 2014 às 20:21)

4 trombas d'água foram registrada em Porto Alegre/RS.

Imagem de uma delas:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2014 às 03:41)

*Rios seguem transbordando em vários estados brasileiros*

O regime de chuva desta época do ano naturalmente provoca uma elevação do nível de rios em vários estados brasileiros, principalmente das Regiões Centro-Oeste e Norte.
Além da precipitação que cai nestas áreas, um evento de chuva extremo na Bolívia em janeiro e novamente em fevereiro contribuiu para uma elevação brusca de rios que passam pelo Acre, Rondônia e Amazonas gerando enchentes de grandes proporções.
A situação mais crítica, neste momento, é verificada em praticamente toda a calha do rio Madeira, entre Rondônia e o sul do Amazonas e também no rio Machado, no centro de Rondônia.
O rio Madeira que recebeu grande volume de água das chuvas que caíram no centro, norte e leste da Bolívia nas últimas semanas segue apresentando elevação, o que somente aumenta as áreas alagadas e consequentemente o número de desabrigados em Porto Velho e Humaitá, no sul do Amazonas.
Às 15 horas (Brasília) desta terça-feira (25), o nível do rio Madeira era de 24,25 metros no distrito de Abunã, em Porto Velho, 18,50 metros na capital de Rondônia e 24,05 metros em Humaitá.
No oeste de Rondônia, em Guajará-Mirim, o nível do rio Mamoré era de 10,95 metros. No centro do estado, em Pimenta Bueno, o rio Machado ainda está elevado, acima da cota de alerta marcando 7,53 metros. Em Ji-Paraná, o mesmo rio superou a cota para enchente chegando a 11,11 metros, bem próximo do valor histórico de 11,55 metros registrado em janeiro de 1985.
Já no estado do Acre, o nível do rio de mesmo nome seguiu estável, porém acima da cota de alerta para enchente em Rio Branco marcando 13,98 metros. No sul do estado, em Brasileia, o nível subiu marcando 9,60 metros, acima da cota de alerta.
No estado de Mato Grosso, vários municípios também já computam alagamentos devido ao transbordamento dos rios, inclusive em Cuiabá, onde o rio de mesmo nome chegou a 6,63 metros. Mais abaixo, em Santo Antônio de Leverger, o rio Cuiabá atingiu a marca de 9,36 metros saltando da cota de alerta para a de enchente.
O rio Paraguai também segue muito elevado em grande parte do seu curso pelo estado de Mato Grosso. Em Barra do Bugres, o nível aferido às 15 horas foi de 6,12 metros e em Cáceres, de 5,36 metros.
No norte de Mato Grosso, em Porto dos Gaúchos, o rio Arinos segue também acima da cota, com nível de 4,88 metros e o rio Teles Pires, em Alta Floresta, chegou a 12,16 metros, já acima da cota de transbordamento.
E no norte de Mato Grosso do Sul, apesar de ter baixado na última semana, o nível do rio Taquari ainda segue acima da cota de alerta em Coxim, com 4,35 metros.
A tendência, conforme a previsão de precipitação dos centros de meteorologia, ainda é de uma elevação maior dos rios Paraguai, Cuiabá, Machado, Madeira e Mamoré nos próximos dias.






Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2014 às 03:47)

No Sudeste do Brasil o grande problema e a seca.
O nível do Sistema Cantareira que abastece de água a residência de mais de oito milhões de consumidores na Grande São Paulo segue abaixando.

Data – Vol Armazenado – Pluviosidade do dia

01/fev – 21,9% 
02/fev – 21,7%
03/fev – 21,4% (0,2mm)
04/fev – 21,2%
05/fev – 20,9% (0,1mm)
06/fev – 20,6%
07/fev – 20,4% (0,1mm)
08/fev – 20,1%
09/fev – 19,8% (0,9mm)
10/fev – 19,6% (0,8mm)
11/fev – 19,4% (0,1mm)
12/fev – 19,1%
13/fev – 18,8%
14/fev – 18,7% (10,6mm)
15/fev – 18,6% (18,9mm)
16/fev – 18,5% (3,1mm)
17/fev – 18,5% (13,0mm)
18/fev – 18,4% (1,0mm)
19/fev – 18,2%
20/fev – 17,9%
21/fev – 17,7%
22/fev – 17,5% (0,1mm)
23/fev – 17,4% (5,7mm)
24/fev – 17,1% (0,1mm)
25/fev – 16,9% (6,2mm)
26/fev – 16,8% (2,6mm)
27/fev – 16,6% (0,8mm)

Acumulado do mês: 64,0mm
Méd histórica do mês: 202,6 mm
Fonte: Carlos Dias


----------



## RRC (1 Mar 2014 às 16:19)

A 20 dias do outono, primeira massa de ar frio mais intensa atingiu a região sul.

Estação do Epagri/Ciram registrou 4,9°C em Urupema, SC.


----------



## RRC (3 Mar 2014 às 16:17)

Um ciclone extratropical deve se formar quarta-feira entre o Uruguai e o RS c/ ventos de até 100 km/h.


----------



## RRC (5 Mar 2014 às 16:00)

O ciclone já se formou.







No RS, ventos de até 75 km/h foram registrados.

Houve chuva volumosa em algumas localidades. Em Novo Hamburgo, 12 desalojados e alguns alagamentos foram contabilizados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Mar 2014 às 04:00)

Florianópolis -  Fabian Londero


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Mar 2014 às 22:56)

Vários estados no norte do Brasil estão sofrendo com as enchentes, os mais atingidos são Rondônia, Acre, Amazonas e Pará.

*Rio Madeira segue muito elevado em Porto Velho (RO)*

O nível do rio Madeira segue elevado, em torno de 19,05 metros, na região da capital Porto Velho, o que mantém a enchente ativa em toda a região.
Ainda em reflexo do grande volume de água que vem dos rios bolivianos, a enchente não apresentou ainda sinais de diminuição, apenas de estabilidade na região de aferição de nível da Agência Nacional de Águas (ANA).
De acordo com a Defesa Civil de Rondônia, mais de três mil pessoas estão desabrigadas em Porto Velho e seus distritos e também em parte dos municípios de Cabixi, Guajará-Mirim, Nova Mamoré e Buritis, que também enfrentam enchentes.











Crédito das imagens: Divulgação/Rondônia ao Vivo
Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Mar 2014 às 22:59)

Volume do Sistema Cantareira chega a 15,2% de sua capacidade
Sistema vem registrando recordes negativos desde fevereiro.
Governo diminuiu o número de residências abastecidas pelas represas.


----------



## RRC (17 Mar 2014 às 19:56)

Chuva no RS nas últimas 24h






Rajadas de vento






http://www.climatempo.com.br/noticias/213674/vento-passa-dos-100-kmh-no-sul/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Mar 2014 às 07:07)

Tornado em São Gabriel - 16/03/2014



Mais informações sobre o tornado
http://tempoeclimasg.blogspot.com.br/2014/03/especial-tornado-em-sao-gabriel-16032014.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mar 2014 às 01:46)

Onda de frio chega ao Brasil no final de semana.


----------



## Ziemann (20 Mar 2014 às 17:53)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Mar 2014 às 02:49)

Já começou a formar geada nos pontos mais altos da Serra Catarinense. Em Urupema pode fazer -1ºC. No RS a menor temperatura está sendo registrada no Parque das Tuias em Soledade, onde faz 4,4ºC. A estação foi inaugurada hoje: http://www.weatherlink.com/user/parquedastuias/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Mar 2014 às 03:34)

@Climaterra 
Morro da Igreja/Inmet/Bom Jardim, as 00 h com 1,6°C e sensação térmica média de *-14°C*!! 

Meia-noite :

01,8 - Morro da Igreja SC (Inmet)
02,7 - Morro das Torres SC (Ciram)
04,4 - São José dos Ausentes RS (PWS - Potreirinhos)
04,6 - Soledade RS (PWS - Pq das Tuias)
04,7 - São Joaquim SC (Climaterra)
05,0 - São José dos Ausentes RS (Inmet)
05,6 - Farroupilha RS (PWS - Vicentina)
05,8 - Canela RS (PWS - Castelinho)
06,3 - Canela RS (Inmet)
06,5 - Santa Rosa RS (PWS)
06,5 - Vacaria RS (Inmet)
07,1 - Santana do Livramento RS (PWS)
07,7 - Gramado RS (PWS)
07,9 - São Marcos RS (PWS)
Fonte: Carlos Dias


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Mar 2014 às 07:26)

Urupema registra sua primeira temperatura negativa de 2014.


----------



## Dan (23 Mar 2014 às 07:43)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> @Climaterra
> Morro da Igreja/Inmet/Bom Jardim, as 00 h com 1,6°C e sensação térmica média de *-14°C*!!



Esse valor de windchill deve ter sido calculado com a fórmula antiga. Com a fórmula actual não seria tão baixo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Mar 2014 às 08:01)

Dan disse:


> Esse valor de windchill deve ter sido calculado com a fórmula antiga. Com a fórmula actual não seria tão baixo.


 Exato, pela fórmula atual a sensação térmica às 00h era de -6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2014 às 10:59)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Urupema registra sua primeira temperatura negativa de 2014.



A primeira de muitas,certamente. 

Não sei se a localização foi estratégica, mas a estação de Urupema está num local mais frio em relação a outra estação que apareceu em tempos no wunderground.

A zona da estação recebe muito ar frio que é transportado ao longo dos vales/valeiros, e como ali existe 
uma confluência de linhas de água, o arrefecimento nocturno vai ser mais intenso, comparativamente à zona NE da cidade, onde estava a estação amadora.

Felizmente consigo ter acesso aos dados da rede EPAGRI/CIRAM, em tempos, tal não era possível.
____

Santa Rosa também teve uma boa inversão, a temperatura caiu aos *3,2ºC*.

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/ilsontessaro/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## Danilo2012 (23 Mar 2014 às 13:00)

Dan disse:


> Esse valor de windchill deve ter sido calculado com a fórmula antiga. Com a fórmula actual não seria tão baixo.



 Caramba eu queria saber quanto seria o valor de windchill aqui quando chega -10c e fica ventando de madrugada devem ser valores fora do serio...

 Maus o offtopic


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Mar 2014 às 18:26)

cubensis disse:


> Caramba eu queria saber quanto seria o valor de windchill aqui quando chega -10c e fica ventando de madrugada devem ser valores fora do serio...
> 
> Maus o offtopic


 http://www.nws.noaa.gov/os/windchill/index.shtml


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Mar 2014 às 19:17)

Urupema registrou mínima de -1,4ºC.

Algumas mínimas no RS.
Imagem da Metsul:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Mar 2014 às 20:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> A primeira de muitas,certamente.
> 
> Não sei se a localização foi estratégica, mas a estação de Urupema está num local mais frio em relação a outra estação que apareceu em tempos no wunderground.
> 
> ...


 Sim, a estação foi colocada em um local estratégico, justamente para registrar mínimas mais baixas.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2014 às 20:48)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Sim, a estação foi colocada em um local estratégico, justamente para registrar mínimas mais baixas.



Interessante, através do google earth dá para ver que é uma zona mais fria,pelos menos, reúne condições  para tal.
Toda aquela área a N/NO da estação deve contribuir bastante para o registo de t.minimas tão baixas.
A estação está a 10 metros de distância do rio caronas, esses pormenores fazem toda a diferença.
____

Grande amplitude térmica em Santa Rosa.

Extremos: *3,2ºC* / *29,7ºC*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Mar 2014 às 04:53)

*Furacão Catarina - 10 anos *

Landfall


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Mar 2014 às 04:59)

*Furacão Catarina - 10 anos *


----------



## Ziemann (5 Abr 2014 às 16:45)

A massa de ar frio sobre o oceano está deixando o tempo ameno no litoral do Sudeste do Brasil.


----------



## Ziemann (6 Abr 2014 às 17:47)

*São Paulo*

No Autódromo faz bastante calor e a temperatura é de 44º C. O G1 mediu também a temperatura do asfalto: 47º C. O público do Lollapalooza disputa cada sombra do festival e enche áreas como o Chef Stage, um dos espaços com comes e bebes do festival.






Fonte: G1


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2014 às 21:10)

@metsul
ATENÇÃO - FLASH | Danos extremamente consistentes com tornado na divisa dos municípios de Marques de Souza e Forquetinha. Aguarde boletim


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2014 às 21:41)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> @metsul
> ATENÇÃO - FLASH | Danos extremamente consistentes com tornado na divisa dos municípios de Marques de Souza e Forquetinha. Aguarde boletim



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb8tjJyIW-8"]Temporal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2014 às 21:54)

As cidades ficam no Rio Grande do Sul.
Boletim da Metsul: http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/Home...provocou_danos_no_interior_do_Vale_do_Taquari


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Abr 2014 às 20:54)

Tornados podem ter ocorrido ontem no Rio Grande do Sul.
Pelo menos quatro cidades do estado, registraram danos condizentes com tornado.
Três pessoas ficaram feridas e milhares desabrigadas.

Tapejara-RS



















Fotos: Andrei Fracaro.

Erebango - RS





Soledade - RS









Foto: Paulo Henrique Pinheiro

Getúlio Vargas - RS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Abr 2014 às 16:39)

Tornados provocam destruição e morte no Norte do Estado: http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/Home/home/586/Tornados_provocam_destruição_e_morte_no_Norte_do_Estado


----------



## Nickname (13 Abr 2014 às 16:46)

São comuns tornados desses no Brasil? Em que regiões são mais comuns?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Abr 2014 às 18:36)

Nickname disse:


> São comuns tornados desses no Brasil? Em que regiões são mais comuns?


 Sim, todos os anos ocorrem pelo menos um tornado no Brasil.
O Conesul é a segunda área mais propícia para o registro do fenômeno, isto em nível global. 
No entanto não há registros de uma média de ocorrências anuais nesta área que engloba a Argentina, Uruguai, Paraguai e centro-sul do Brasil.

No Brasil os estados onde  há o maior número de registros de tornados são Rio Grande do Sul, Santa Catarina, Paraná, São Paulo e Mato Grosso do Sul, porém tornados já foram registrados no Rio de Janeiro, Minas Gerais, Mato Grosso, dentre outros estados brasileiros.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Abr 2014 às 20:14)

Algumas mínimas hoje no Brasil:
4,2 - Soledade RS (PWS - Tuias)

5,2 - Soledade RS (Aut/Inmet)

6,2 - Santa Rosa RS (PWS)
6,3 - Canguçu RS (Aut/Inmet)
6,4 - Santiago RS (Aut/Inmet)
6,5 - Quaraí RS (Autr/Inmet)
6,9 - Cruz Alta RS (Aut/Inmet)
6,9 - Uruguaiana RS (Conv/Inmet)

7,1 - Caçapava do Sul RS (Aut/Inmet)
7,2 - Encruzilhada Do Sul (Conv /Inmet)
7,3 - Urupema SC (Ciram)
7,4 - Dom Pedrito RS (Aut/Inmet)
7,4 - Farroupilha RS (PWS - Vicentina)
7,4 - Ibiruba RS (Aut/Inmet)
7,5 - Alegrete RS (Aut/Inmet)
7,5 - Bagé RS (Aut/Inmert)
7,6 - São Luis Gonzaga RS (Aut/Inmet)
7,6 - Teutonia RS (PWS - Lagoa Harmonia)
7,7 - Palmeiras das Missões RS (Aut/Inmet)
7,8 - Rosario do Sul RS (PWS)
7,8 - Sao Luiz Gonzaga RS (Conv/Inmet)

8,0 - Canela RS (Aut/Inmet)
8,2 - Farroupilha RS (PWS)
8,2 - Santo Augusto RS (Aut/Inmet)
8,3 - Garibaldi RS (PWS)
8,3 - Passo Fundo RS (Conv/Inmet)
8,3 - Santa Rosa RS (Aut/Inmet)
8,4 - Bom Jardim da Serra SC (Ciram)
8,4 - Gramado RS (PWS)
8,5 - Bagé RS (Conv/Inmet)
8,6 - São Joaquim SC (Aut/Inmet)
8,7 - Bento Gonçalves RS (Aut/Inmet)
8,8 - Jaguarão RS (Aut/Inmet)
8,8 - Rio Rufino SC (Ciram)

9,0 - Morro da Igreja SC (Aut/Inmet)
9,1 - Vacaria RS (Fepagro)
9,2 - São Joaquim SC (Ciram)
9,3 - Painel SC (Ciram)
9,5 - São José dos Ausentes RS (Aut/Inmet)
9,5 - Água Doce SC (Ciram)
9,5 - São Gabriel RS (Aut/Inmet)
9,5 - Três de Maio RS (PWS)
9,8 - Canela RS (PWS - Castelinho)
9,8 - Chui RS (Aut/Inmet)
9,8 - São Joaquim SC (Boava-Ciram)
9,9 - Rio pardo RS (Aut/Inmet)
9,9 - São Joaquim SC (Sta Isabel)

 Carlos Dias


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Abr 2014 às 18:33)

-2,1°C Urupema/Epagri.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2014 às 18:40)

Inversão valente, bela camada de gelo. 


Impressionante o ritmo de arrefecimento, logo apos o sol desaparecer.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Abr 2014 às 18:44)

10 menores mínimas - 14/04 :

-02,1 - Urupema (Ciram)
-00,8 - Água Doce (PWS - Herciliópolis)
-00,7 - Bom Jardim da Serra (Ciram)
-00,5 - São Joaquim (Cruzeiro SC - Climaterra)
-00,3 - Vacaria (Ciram)
-00,1 - Bom Jesus (Ciram)

00,3 - São Joaquim (Climaterra)
00,6 - São Joaquim (Ciram- Sta Isabel)
00,8 - Vacaria (Fepagro)
01,3 - São Joaquim (Ciram - Chapada Bonita)

Carlos Dias


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2014 às 18:47)

A estação amadora de Santa Rosa também registou uma minima fria 2,6ºC, tendo em conta que é uma baixada em área urbana, nada mau.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Abr 2014 às 19:04)

Urupema










Urubici





São Joaquim





Foto: Marleno Muniz Farias, Mycchel Hudsonn Legnaghi e Marília Oliveira.


----------



## RRC (14 Abr 2014 às 21:04)

Imagem aérea de Tapejara-RS após o tornado:


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2014 às 22:08)

Mais um registo da gelo de hoje em Urupema.
Camada interessante. 






Fonte: http://www.clmais.com.br/informacao...-coberta-de-gelo-e-com-temperaturas-negativas


----------



## RRC (23 Abr 2014 às 19:27)

Pode nevar no Pico das Agulhas Negras, RJ  na segunda-feira.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2014 às 02:46)

Pq. N. Itatiaia registra neste momento -1,9ºC. 
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IRJITAMO2

EDITADO: 23:49
-3.3° neste momento


----------



## Ziemann (29 Abr 2014 às 15:01)

*Rio tem madrugada mais fria do ano com 11°C na Zona Oeste*

Registro ocorreu no Aeroporto do Campo dos Afonsos.
Ar gelado é resultado da chegada de uma massa de ar seco e frio

O carioca enfrentou um friozinho na madrugada desta terça-feira (29). Segundo o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet), os termômetros marcaram 11°C no Aeroporto dos Campos dos Afonso, na Zona Oeste da cidade, no que foi a madrugada mais fria deste ano. Na Vila Militar, também na Zona Oeste, a temperatura mínima ficou na casa dos 12°C.
Segundo o Inmet, o ar gelado da madrugada é resultado da chegada de uma massa de ar frio e seco vinda do Sul do país. Ela não traz chuvas, mas deixa as temperaturas mais baixas.
No Centro do Rio, no início da manhã, os termômetros marcavam 17°C.
Na Baixada Fluminense, em Xerém, em Duque de Caxias, a madrugada também teve temperatura mínima de 11°C, no pé da Serra de Petrópolis. E no início da manhã desta terça-feira, os termômetros marcavam 15°C.

Na Região Serrana, no município de Nova Friburgo, o frio chegou com vontade. A mínima registrada na cidade, durante a madrugada foi de 3,4°C. Moradores tiveram de tirar casacos, botas e cachecóis do armário.

Fonte: G1


----------



## RRC (29 Abr 2014 às 15:11)

-4,9ºC em Itatiaia.

Provavelmente a menor mínima do ano no país.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Abr 2014 às 01:15)

Algumas mínimas de hoje (29)

- 06,1ºC - Abrigo Rebouças - Parque Nacional do Itatiaia 
- 04,9ºC  - Posto Marcão - Parque Nacional do Itatiaia
02,5ºC - Campos do Jordão SP 
03,1ºC - Monte Verde MG 
03,1ºC - Nova Friburgo RJ 
03,1ºC - Pico do Couto RJ 
03,4ºC - Campos do Jordão SP 
03,4ºC - Maria da Fé MG 
03,5ºC - Campos do Jordão SP


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Abr 2014 às 01:19)

Monte Verde, MG


----------



## RRC (30 Abr 2014 às 17:51)

Outono 2014 na Serra Gaúcha


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Abr 2014 às 18:14)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Algumas mínimas de hoje (29)
> 
> - 06,1ºC - Abrigo Rebouças - Parque Nacional do Itatiaia



Belo registo. 
É numa baixada, mas em altitude?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mai 2014 às 08:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belo registo.
> É numa baixada, mas em altitude?


 Sim, fica numa baixada a 2400 metros de altitude.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mai 2014 às 08:02)

30/04
 -2,1 - PNI RJ - Abrigo Rebouças 
-1,2 - PNI MG - Posto Marcão

29/04
Abrigo Rebouças


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2014 às 08:56)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Sim, fica numa baixada a 2400 metros de altitude.




Paisagem espectacular,encostas com pouca vegetação, a baixada agradece.


----------



## RRC (1 Mai 2014 às 20:57)

Um ciclone está provocando ventos fortes no sul e sudeste.
A rajada máxima até o momento é de 149km/h em Bom Jardim da Serra/SC (INMET).


----------



## Ziemann (4 Mai 2014 às 21:48)

Final de tarde no bairro da Lapa, no Rio.

Aeroporto Santos Dumont reportando temperatura de 25°C e brisa leve de sul (17 km/h).


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2014 às 23:00)

*Com 9,6% da capacidade, Sistema Cantareira pode zerar antes da Copa do Mundo
*
A Companhia de Saneamento Básico do Estado de São Paulo (Sabesp) divulgou nesta quarta-feira (07), que o nível do Sistema Cantareira, conjunto de represas responsável por abastecer mais de oito milhões de pessoas na Grande São Paulo, chegou a 9,6%. Em 84 anos, esse é o menor valor anotado.
Por questões políticas e às vésperas das eleições, o governo do estado descarta um racionamento, mas especialistas alertam que antes mesmo do início da Copa do Mundo, período em que todos se voltarão para o maior evento do mundo em um país totalmente desprovido de necessidade básicas, como o abastecimento de água, o volume do Cantareira tende a zerar.
Alguns engenheiros salientam que o chamado “volume morto” previsto para ser utilizado a partir do dia 15 de maio pode atrasar o enchimento dos reservatórios no fim do ano quando a chuva voltar a cair com mais intensidade.






Crédito da imagem: Moacyr Lopes Junior/Folhapress/Folha de São Paulo
Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## RRC (9 Mai 2014 às 20:18)

^^ Tá baixando rápido mesmo.






O que vão fazer se secar?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Mai 2014 às 21:27)

RRC disse:


> ^^ Tá baixando rápido mesmo.
> 
> http://www.climatempo.com.br/destaques/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/sistema-cantareira11-300x219.jpg
> 
> O que vão fazer se secar?


 O volume morto deve fazer o nível subir para aproximadamente 30%, o que poderia garantir o abastecimento até o final de Setembro.
Porém, vale lembrar, que a água do volume morto, não é de boa qualidade, podendo conter metais pesados e agrotóxicos.
Só nos resta torcer para as chuvas chegarem mais cedo, pois temos também o problema dos reservatórios, que estão em níveis muito baixos.


----------



## Ziemann (12 Mai 2014 às 14:43)

Madrugada muito fria no Sudeste

O ar polar que se espalhou pelo Sudeste do Brasil no fim de semana ainda está atuando sobre  Região e fez com que madrugada da segunda-feira fosse gelada. Temperaturas abaixo dos 4°C foram registradas nas regiões mais elevadas. O Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia registrou 3,7°C em Campos do Jordão, em São Paulo, 3,7°C em Monte de Verde, no sul de Minas Gerais e a mesma temperatura foi observada em Nova Friburgo, no Estado do Rio de Janeiro







Fonte: Climatempo


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mai 2014 às 22:22)

Algumas mínimas de hoje:

-05,7 - Parque do Itatiaia MG (PWS - Posto Marcão)
-05,2 - Parque do Itatiaia RJ (PWS - Abrigo Rebouças)

00,8 - Campos do Jordão (SP (Horto Florestal)
01,6 - Maria da Fé MG (PWS - Lage)
01,7 - São José dos Ausentes (PWS)


Abrigo Rebouças -  Imagem: BAZ


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Mai 2014 às 23:05)

Granizo há pouco em São Paulo


----------



## RRC (19 Mai 2014 às 15:57)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Granizo há pouco em São Paulo





Incríveis as fotos! Parece que essas granizadas ocorrem com uma certa frequência em SP (Me lembro de algumas nos últimos anos). Já aqui em Santos só cai umas pedrinhas e na maioria das vezes nem vejo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Mai 2014 às 23:57)

RRC disse:


> Incríveis as fotos! Parece que essas granizadas ocorrem com uma certa frequência em SP (Me lembro de algumas nos últimos anos). Já aqui em Santos só cai umas pedrinhas e na maioria das vezes nem vejo.


 A altitude ajuda.


----------



## RRC (24 Mai 2014 às 18:12)

*Serra de Santa Catarina registra 2°C abaixo de zero*






Como vinha sendo previsto, o sábado amanheceu gelado no Sul do Brasil neste sábado e cidades serranas do Rio Grande do Sul e de Santa Catarina registraram temperaturas abaixo de zero. Pelos registros do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia, a menor temperatura mínima no Sul, na medição até 7h, foi de -1,1°C em São Joaquim, na parte mais elevada da serra catarinense. Já o Epagri registrou 2°C abaixo de zero em Urupema.

São José dos Ausentes, na serra gaucha, registrou -0,1°C. No Paraná, a menor temperatura foi de 4,3°C em Clevelândia, no sul do Estado.

http://www.climatempo.com.br/noticias/229096/frio-abaixo-de-zero-em-sc-e-no-rs/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Mai 2014 às 19:15)

Algumas cidades do RS podem ter máximas abaixo de 10ºC hoje novamente.
O frio chega até ao Norte do Brasil, onde em algumas cidades do Acre neste momento, 14h horário brasileiro, tem chuva e temperaturas de 14ºC.
Em Boca do Acre, Amazonas (-08° 45 / -67° 23) chove e a temperatura está na casa dos 17ºC.

No domingo e segunda há risco de granizo no sul, sudeste e MS.
No inicio de Junho outra forte onda de frio deve chegar ao Brasil.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2014 às 18:44)

A próxima madrugada promete ser bem gelada, vamos ver qual vai ser o registo em Urupema. 
O ECMWF coloca -4ºC. 

Só hoje é que reparei que a estação amadora voltou ao activo.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTACA13#history


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jun 2014 às 00:21)

Temperatura negativa agora em Urupema e Água Doce, ambas em Santa Catarina:http://baz.jeancharlier.com/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jun 2014 às 07:36)

3H 

Urupema -4,1ºC
Fazenda Potreirinhos, São José dos Ausentes -3,3ºC
Parque das Tuias -0.9ºC
Caçador -0.8ºC
Castelinho -0,7ºC
Major Vieira -0,5ºC
São Joaquim -0,3ºC
Farroupilha - ANSELMI -0,2ºC
Rio Negrinho -0,2ºC
São Mateus do Sul -0,1ºC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jun 2014 às 16:44)

RS

-4,1 - São José dos Ausentes
-3,0 - Bom Jesus
-2,7 - Vacaria
-1,4 - Caçador
-1,1 - Canela
-1,1 - Soledade
-0,9 - Santa Rosa
-0,7 - Farroupilha
-0,4 - André da Rocha
-0,2 - São Marcos

SC

-5,6 - Urupema
-5,2 - Água Doce - Herciliópolis
-5,0 - Bom Jardim da Serra
-4,0 - Pericó
-3,6 - São Joaquim
-2,4 - Major Vieira
-2,4 - Papanduva
-2,0 - Três Barras
-1,9 - Rio Rufino
-1,8 - Campo Belo do Sul
-1,6 - Rio Negrinho 
-1,0 - São Mateus do Sul
-0,5 - Curitibanos

PR

-1,5 - Fazenda Rio Grande
-1,0 - São Mateus do Sul
-0,8 - Porto Amazonas

Carlos Dias


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2014 às 18:03)

Confirmou-se a minima gelida em Urupema. 
Enorme camada de gelo/geada, parece que nevou, isto sim, é uma inversão térmica a sério. 

T.minima: *-5,6ºC*

Algumas fotos espectaculares. 


























Fonte: http://www.cidademaisfriadobrasil.com.br/noticia.php?id=174


----------



## RRC (7 Jun 2014 às 15:06)

*Chuva muito volumosa no Paraná*






Áreas de instabilidade associadas a uma frente fria e reforçadas pelo ar quente e úmido que vem do interior do continente provocaram muita chuva sobre o Paraná entre a sexta-feira e a manhã deste sábado. Em 24 horas, as estações automáticas do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia registraram acumulados de 88.2 mm em Ibaiti, 84 mm em Ventania, 84.8 mm em Curitiba, 103 mm em Ivaí, 108 mm em Inácio Martins, 146.2 mm em Nova Tebas e 174.4 mm em Goioerê.

http://www.climatempo.com.br/noticias/232507/chuva-muito-volumosa-no-parana/


----------



## RRC (7 Jun 2014 às 15:14)

Possível tornado em Roncador, PR










http://www.oparana.com.br/cidades/tempestade-deixa-rastro-de-destruicao-no-oeste-49816/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jun 2014 às 04:47)

*Chuva extrema castiga e traz enchentes em Santa Catarina e no Paraná*
Por: Luiz Fernando Nachtigall

A chuva não para de castigar o Paraná.  A Defesa Civil do Estão informou que já há 40 mil pessoas afetadas. Neste sábado, o município de Rosário do Avaí decretou situação de emergência. A rodovia BR-277 chegou a ficar interdita por queda de barreira. São ao menos 34 municipios atingidos pelo mau tempo, conforme as autoridades. Cerca de 5.000 casas foram danificadas, deixando 122 pessoas desabrigadas e 100 desalojadas, segundo boletim divulgado às 20h. Os desabrigados foram levados para abrigos. Dados das estações do Simepar (mapa abaixo) mostram que a chuva acumulada em algumas cidades do Paraná apenas entre o começo da sexta e o final deste sábado passa de 300 mm. A MetSul vinha alertando para chuva extrema e adverte que o quadro deve piorar neste domingo, quando se espera chuva forte a torrencial em muitos pontos do Paraná, inclusive em cidades já castigadas. Não será surpresa se até o final deste domingo, pontos do estado tiveram acumulados de precipitação de 400 mm ou mais acumulados em apenas três dias. Com isso, são esperadas graves inundações, cheias de rios, queda de barreiras, deslizamentos de terra e inundações em áreas urbanas. Mantém-se o aviso de importante cheia da bacia do Rio Iguaçu com consequente enorme e impressionante vazão nas cataratas em Foz do Iguaçu.







A chuva castiga também Santa Catarina, especialmente a região do Planalto Norte e as áreas de Jaraguá do Sul e Blumenau. Preocupa a tendência de mais chuva intensa neste domingo na região assim como em outros pontos do estado catarinense, o que deverá agravar as inundações e trazer mais problemas de enchente e deslizamentos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jun 2014 às 04:55)

Santa Catarina
















Paraná











A composição de imagens do satélite Tropical Rainfall Measuring Mission (TRMM) da Agência Espacial Americana (NASA) mostrou a estimativa de precipitação acumulada ao longo das últimas 72 horas no Paraná.






Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia: http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jun 2014 às 21:45)

Santa Catarina: De acordo com o Coutinho o tempo deve melhorar na segunda no estado e pode fazer frio. Mesmo com a melhora do tempo a tendência e que o nível dos rios suba até o começo da manhã de segunda. 
No Paraná de acordo com o SIMEPAR os acumulados de chuva neste domingo ainda serão altos, porém está prevista uma melhora no tempo para amanhã. Três pessoas morreram no estado.

Santa Catarina




















Paraná


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Jun 2014 às 21:35)

Vídeo mostrando as cataratas do Iguaçú, maior volume até hoje registrado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Jun 2014 às 21:38)

Chuva deixa 77 cidades em situação de emergência no Paraná.
10 pessoas morreram no estado.

Mapa com o ACUMULADO DE CHUVA DOS DIAS 06,07 e 08/06. 
Em vermelho as regiões onde o acumulado foi maior que 200mm.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Jun 2014 às 21:40)

Rio Grande do Sul @metsul

Mínimas: Livramento -0,4ºC | Quaraí -0,1ºC | Herval 1,6ºC | Pelotas 2,1ºC | Rosário do Sul 2,3ºC | Dom Pedrito 2,5ºC | S. Rosa 2,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2014 às 09:15)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Vídeo mostrando as cataratas do Iguaçú, maior volume até hoje registrado.
> 
> DIA HISTÃ“RICO NAS CATARATAS - YouTube



Espectacular!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 04:44)

Uma onda de frio chegou ao Rio Grande do Sul, Santa Catarina e parte do Paraná.
Nas partes altas do RS e SC, entre a madrugada/começo da manhã, poderá ter formação de gelo na pista em alguns pontos.

A mínima em Urupema, SC deve ficar entre -4ºC/-5ºC.
Outras cidades do RS e SC podem ter temperaturas negativas hoje.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 07:19)

03h (hora do Brasil)

Urupema: *-5,2ºC*
Fazenda Potreirinhos: -3ºC
Farroupilha (Anselsi) -0,9ºC
São Joaquim (INMET): -1,2ºC
São Joaquim -0,5ºC
São José dos Ausentes (INMET): -0,4ºC
Vacaria (INMET): -0,2ºC
Castelinho: -0,1ºC
Vicentina: -0,1ºC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 17:40)

Mínimas negativas no Rio Grande do Sul.
Metsul


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 17:42)

ALGUMAS MÍNIMAS EM SC NO DIA 19/6/2014.
Dezenas de cidade ficaram abaixo de 0ºC.


*-7,7°C* URUPEMA/EPAGRI
-5,4°C SÃO JOAQUIM/CLIMATERRA (-8,4°C na relva)
-4,8°C SÃO JOAQUIM/PERICÓ/CLIMATERRA/CIDADE (-9,0°C RELVA)
-3,8°C SÃO JOAQUIM/INMET
-2,9°C CAMPO BELO DO SUL/EPAGRI
-2,4°C PAINEL/EPAGRI
-2,3°C SÃO JOAQUIM/CRUZEIRO/CLIMATERRA (-8,4°C NA RELVA)
-2,3°C LAGES/INMET
-1,8°C RIO RUFINO/EPAGRI
-1,7°C URUBICÍ/CIDADE/RBS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 17:45)

SÃO JOAQUIM/ SC






















Imagens: Rodrigo Rocha | Foto Argus


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 17:51)

Urupema/SC  -7,7ºC 


























Fotos: Marília Oliveira


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 17:57)

Estado do Rio Grande do Sul
















Foto: Roni Rigon - Ag. RBS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jun 2014 às 23:18)

@Climaterra
Conforme o previsto, Urupema vai negativando, tudo indica que poderá chegar a -5/-7°C amanhã.

Em Urupema agora faz -0,2ºC (19h18 no Brasil)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Jun 2014 às 19:50)

Dezenas de cidades negativaram hoje novamente no estado de Santa Catarina, as três menores foram:
-5,1°C Urupema/Epagri; 
-4,9°C B.Jardim/Epagri; 
-4,6° S.Joaquim/Pericó/Climaterra.

Mínimas negativas no Rio Grande do Sul.
Metsul


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Jun 2014 às 19:52)

Imagens:  Paulo Henrique Pinheiro, Ataíde Cordeiro, Dionatas Costa


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2014 às 21:26)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Urupema/SC  -7,7ºC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bela minima, grandes fotos! 
Mais uma potente inversão.


----------



## Ziemann (24 Jun 2014 às 21:44)

Final de tarde agradável na cidade do Rio de Janeiro. Neste momento faz 22.7°C na estação do INMET instalada no bairro de Copacabana, Zona Sul da cidade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Jun 2014 às 02:02)

Acumulados de chuva significativos já estão sendo registrados no estado do Rio Grande do Sul. 
As chuvas fortes devem afetar também os estados de Santa Catarina e Paraná, podendo ocorrer acumulados acima dos 300 mm em alguns locais. 

A chuva foi excessiva nas últimas horas no Noroeste e Norte do Rio Grande do Sul com acumulados acima de 100 mm em várias cidades.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Jun 2014 às 19:31)

Defesa Civil reforça alerta e aulas são suspensas em Joaçaba. 
Essa pode ser a pior enchente desde 1983. 
O nível do Rio do Tigre subiu 6 m em 24 horas.

Rio do Tigre - Radio Catarinense/Joaçaba


Acumulados de chuva nas últimas 96 horas. 
Deve chover mais entre hoje e sábado. 
Acumulados podem se aproximar dos 400 mm em alguns locais.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Jun 2014 às 19:36)

Recife, Pernambuco  - 105,6 mm em 16 horas










http://ftw.usatoday.com/2014/06/usa-germany-recife-flooding
http://www.usatoday.com/story/weather/2014/06/26/world-cup-floods-recife-brazil/11397377/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Jun 2014 às 19:45)

Imagem das enchentes no Rio Grande do Sul e Santa Catarina.
Chuvas fortes também afetam parte do Paraguai e Argentina.





















Fotos do portal Portela Online e Prefeitura de Joaçaba.


----------



## Daniel SM (26 Jun 2014 às 21:45)

Boa noite!
Acabei de me cadastrar aqui esses dias.
Sou brasileiro e moro na cidade de São Paulo.
Participo também do Fórum Brasil Abaixo de Zero (ou BAZ) e lá estou como Daniel Veloster.

Desde domingo que um bloqueio atmosférico atua sobre o centro do Brasil e devido à isso, essa semana tem estado seca aqui em SP. É também por causa desse mesmo bloqueio que estamos presenciando novamente esse episódio de chuva excessiva em área do sul do Brasil.
À partir do final de semana esse bloqueio será vencido e assim, a frente fria chegará em São Paulo, só não trará quase nada de chuva, tanto na capital quanto no principalmente no interior. Apenas o litoral que terá maiores chances de chuva.


----------



## alentejano (26 Jun 2014 às 23:27)

Daniel SM disse:


> Boa noite!
> Acabei de me cadastrar aqui esses dias.
> Sou brasileiro e moro na cidade de São Paulo.
> Participo também do Fórum Brasil Abaixo de Zero (ou BAZ) e lá estou como Daniel Veloster.
> ...



Oi! pois seja muito benvindo!...........eu moro no interior alentejano numa cidade chamada Estremoz, mas faço minha vida entre SP  e Portugal!.............Por aqui estamos começando o Verão mas tem estado muito "atípico" com dias de muito calor e outros mais frescos inclusive com chuva o que não é muito comum nesta época do ano! Agora a temperatura é de cerca de 22,8º o céu esta limpo e vento fraco! abraço


----------



## Daniel SM (27 Jun 2014 às 06:08)

alentejano disse:


> Oi! pois seja muito benvindo!...........eu moro no interior alentejano numa cidade chamada Estremoz, mas faço minha vida entre SP  e Portugal!.............Por aqui estamos começando o Verão mas tem estado muito "atípico" com dias de muito calor e outros mais frescos inclusive com chuva o que não é muito comum nesta época do ano! Agora a temperatura é de cerca de 22,8º o céu esta limpo e vento fraco! abraço



Agradeço pelas boas vindas!
Às vezes é bom ter uma chuva fora de época.

Já os primeiros dias de inverno aqui em São Paulo têm tido temperaturas altas (exceto sábado passado) pra época do ano durante a tarde e mínimas não tão baixas!
Junho costuma ser um mês de pouca chuva. Só que este está ainda mais seco e temos por enquanto apenas 9,7 mm de chuva acumulada contra uma média de 51 mm e tudo indica que este mês fechará assim mesmo.
Ano passado e 2012 tivemos mais chuva que o normal aqui em junho.


----------



## alentejano (27 Jun 2014 às 07:55)

Daniel SM disse:


> Agradeço pelas boas vindas!
> Às vezes é bom ter uma chuva fora de época.
> 
> Já os primeiros dias de inverno aqui em São Paulo têm tido temperaturas altas (exceto sábado passado) pra época do ano durante a tarde e mínimas não tão baixas!
> ...



Eu cheguei anteontem de SP e realmente o tempo esteve seco e temperatura bem agradável, se bem que pouco sol excepto na Segunda -Feira! Por aqui nesta época do ano não queremos chuva nem fresco pois os vinhedos e as searas precisam agora é de muito sol, calor e baixa humidade!......Esta manha acordei com céu limpo vento fraco e uma temperatura de 16,1º............e não me parece que vá aquecer muito hoje! deve quanto muito chegar aos 30º


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2014 às 11:58)

alentejano disse:


> Eu cheguei anteontem de SP e realmente o tempo esteve seco e temperatura bem agradável, se bem que pouco sol excepto na Segunda -Feira!





alentejano disse:


> De ferias na Praia Verde Castro Marim................refrescou bastante o tempo...agora céu limpo um vento de sudoeste e temperatura de 28,1º............



Assim, sim, é só passeio... Boas férias  Ainda bem que temos quem possa compreender o estado do tempo e condições atmosféricas, e explicar efectivamente os contrastes que existem ao deslocar-se de um local para outro.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Jun 2014 às 21:05)

*Santa Catarina*

Barragem estoura e cidade de Arvoredo está sendo evacuada.
De acordo com o Corpo de Bombeiros a barragem é de pequeno porte, mas devido a nível alto do rio, a evacuação será feita de forma preventiva.

A Defesa Civil do Estado já computa 31 municípios com transtornos em virtude da Chuva em Santa Catarina.
 E pelo menos 600 pessoas estão desalojadas ou desabrigadas, segundo o secretário do Estado da Defesa Civil, Rodrigo Moratelli. 

_Informações do Diário Catarinense_

Parte do trecho da rodovia federal BR-282 inundado próximo de Arvoredo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Jun 2014 às 21:12)

O Norte do Rio Grande do Sul enfrenta neste momento uma das maiores enchentes das últimas décadas e que se aproxima da cheia recorde do ano de 1983. Pode até mesmo superar a marca do ano de Super El Niño, quando o Sul do Brasil foi castigado por uma sucessão de eventos extremos de precipitação com inundações catastróficas que trouxeram enorme saldo de destruição e vítimas. O nível do Rio Uruguai em Iraí nesta manhã está perto da marca de 18 metros acima do nível normal, recorde atingido na inundação de 1983 na localidade do Médio Uruguai 

_Informações da Metsul _
















Imagens: Paulo Schmidt, Glaycon Reitz,


----------



## Daniel SM (28 Jun 2014 às 05:24)

Aqui na Grande SP temos uma diferença grande de temperatura entre os 2 principais aeroportos:
Faz 20 graus em Congonhas (local densamente urbanizado) e 15 graus em Cumbica (local pouquíssimo urbano).

Essa diferença entre uma área urbana e a sem nenhuma (ou com pouca) urbanização é absolutamente normal de acontecer em noites de céu limpo e com nenhum vento, como é o caso de agora.


----------



## Ziemann (28 Jun 2014 às 15:01)

O Aeroporto Santos Dumont, no Centro do Rio, reabriu para decolagens na manhã deste sábado (28), às 8h49, após ficar fechado devido a uma forte neblina que encobria o Rio de Janeiro. Os pousos ficaram suspensos até as 10h, quando foram normalizados.

Neblina sobre o Rio na manhã deste sábado (Foto: Marcos Estrella/Globo)






Pão de Açúcar ficou encoberto pela neblina nesta manhã (Foto: Daniel Silveira/G1)





Fonte: G1


----------



## Ziemann (28 Jun 2014 às 15:11)

Daniel SM disse:


> Boa noite!
> Acabei de me cadastrar aqui esses dias.
> Sou brasileiro e moro na cidade de São Paulo.
> Participo também do Fórum Brasil Abaixo de Zero (ou BAZ) e lá estou como Daniel Veloster.
> ...



Seja bem vindo! É uma honra ter você participando do MeteoPT.


----------



## Daniel SM (28 Jun 2014 às 21:58)

Ziemann disse:


> Seja bem vindo! É uma honra ter você participando do MeteoPT.



Agradeço bastante as boas vindas Zie!

================================

Hoje a Grande SP está sob pré frontal e devido à isso as temperaturas estão altas até para esse final de tarde. Nos principais aeroportos temos nesse momento:

25 graus em Cumbica
26 graus em Congonhas

No céu há presença de nuvens médias e altas por conta da aproximação desse sistema frontal.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Jun 2014 às 02:28)

*Rio Itajaí-Açú pode alcançar 8,50 metros na madrugada em Blumenau (SC)*

Alguns bairros de Blumenau, no leste de Santa Catarina, região do Vale do Itajaí, serão inundadas ao longo da madrugada deste domingo (29) devido à cheia do rio Itajaí-Açú que sobe gradativamente desde a manhã de sábado (28).
Às 21 horas (Brasília), o nível do mesmo já havia alcançado 7,53 metros, de acordo com informações do Sistema de Monitoramento e Alerta de Eventos Extremos de Blumenau (Alertablu).
A projeção da Defesa Civil é de que até às 5 horas deste domingo, o nível possa alcançar ou até mesmo superar 8,50 metros, o que promove a inundação de ruas, avenidas e residências em alguns bairros. 






Crédito da imagem: Jaime Batista da Silva
Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Jun 2014 às 02:33)

A composição de imagens do satélite Tropical Rainfall Measuring Mission (TRMM) da Agência Espacial Americana (NASA) mostrou a estimativa de precipitação acumulada ao longo dos últimos 7 dias no sul do Brasil.






Uma onda de frio afeta parte do Sul, Centro-Oeste e Norte do Brasil.






Crédito da imagem: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## Daniel SM (29 Jun 2014 às 03:46)

Em locais urbanos da cidade de São Paulo, as temperaturas ainda estão altas para a hora.
Faz 22 graus no aeroporto de Congonhas. Esse valor é devido à pré frontal.


----------



## Ziemann (29 Jun 2014 às 17:34)

Daniel SM disse:


> Em locais urbanos da cidade de São Paulo, as temperaturas ainda estão altas para a hora.
> Faz 22 graus no aeroporto de Congonhas. Esse valor é devido à pré frontal.



Parece que SP está bem mais fresca hoje. Congonhas reportando 22°C e céu parcialmente nublado (13h00).


----------



## Ziemann (30 Jun 2014 às 00:14)

Área de baixa pressão no Sul do Brasil:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jun 2014 às 00:40)

*Ciclone traz vento de 104 km/h e provoca inundações e deslizamentos*
Por: Estael Sias

O alerta da MetSul de que os problemas de deslizamentos e inundações por excesso de chuva passariam do Norte para o Centro e o Sul dos Estado se confirmou com intensas precipitações e problemas nestas regiões do Rio Grande do Sul. Os acumulados de chuva em 48h até 9h da manhã de hoje nas estações automáticas do Inmet (Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia) atingiram 142 mm em Santa Maria, 88 mm em Rio Pardo, 72 mm em Torres e Santiago, 71 mm em Rio Grande, 62 mm em São Gabriel e Canguçu, 54 mm em Porto Alegre e 52 mm em Tramandaí. À medida que segue chovendo em pontos do Sul, Centro e parte do Oeste do Estado neste domingo, os volumes vão aumentar com risco de mais transtornos na região.

Em Santa Maria, a precipitação muito volumosa trouxe o transbordamento do Rio Vacacaí e alagamentos em pontos da cidade. A ERS-400, rodovia que liga as cidades de Candelária e Sobradinho, está totalmente bloqueada após um desmoronamento. O nível do Arroio Castelhano subiu muito e a estrada entre Monte Alverne e linha Araçá foi interrompida no Vale do Rio Pardo. Também na região, o Rio Pardinho está mais de sete metros acima do nível normal. Um deslizamento entre Novo Cabrais e Candelária, na RST-287, afeta o trânsito  . Em Venâncio Aires, cheia do Arroio Castelhano alagou a parte mais baixa da cidade. O Bairro União ficou debaixo d’água. A cabeceira da ponte entre Novo Cabrais e Candelária caiu e o trânsito foi bloqueado. Em Paraíso do Sul, há inundação em pontos do município. Na madrugada, trechos da BR-116 Sul entre a Capital e Pelotas tiveram que se bloqueados porque havia água na pista, sobretudo nas áreas de Tapes e Barra do Ribeiro, mas nesta manhã estavam liberados. A invasão das águas na rodovia é condizente com dados apurados pela MetSul Meteorologia de chuva de até 170 mm em Barão do Triunfo (a Sudoeste de Porto Alegre).

Não apenas chuva forte trouxe o ciclone nas últimas horas. Ventou muito também. Porto Alegre registrou rajadas perto de 60 km/h e a Prefeitura atendeu ocorrências de quedas de árvores e galhos . Já no interior, as estações automáticas do Inmet apontaram até 9h desta manhã rajadas de 90,7 km/h em Canguçu, 81,3 km/h em Rio Grande, 78,2 km/h em São Gabriel e 62,6 km/h em Caçapava do Sul. A MetSul apurou que no Porto de Rio Grande, o vento atingiu 104,6 km/h às 5h da manhã, confirmando o alerta feito pela MetSul que o vento no Litoral Sul seria o mais forte e que estaria ao redor de 100 km/h. As operações no porto estão suspensas pelo vento forte e o mar agitado com vagas de até 4 metros.

O ciclone extratropical traz hoje o oitavo dia seguido de instabilidade. Chove na maioria das regiões. Segue o alerta para o restante deste domingo de chuva localmente forte a intensa em pontos da Metade Sul, Campanha e de forma mais isolada do Centro e do Oeste. Devido à rotação do ciclone, algumas áreas, como previsto, têm a presença do sol no Nordeste do Estado. Caso de Porto Alegre. É melhoria temporária pelo giro do ciclone e deve voltar a chover. O vento sopra moderado na maioria das regiões gaúchas com ocasionais rajadas fortes. Porto Alegre e região tem vento mais fraco que ontem que nas rajadas deve ficar entre 40 e 50 km/h na maioria dos pontos hoje, mas nesta segunda será mais forte com rajadas de 50 a 60 km/h, ocasionalmente superiores. Onde venta mais forte hoje é na Campanha e no Litoral Sul, mas ainda neste domingo o vento deve se intensificar mais na Serra e nos Aparados. O ciclone traz ar polar e faz frio em grande parte do interior. Amanhã, o sol aparece no Oeste e no Noroeste, mas as Metade Sul e Leste ainda vão ter muitas nuvens, chuva e garoa, inclusive com risco de pancadas fortes localizadas. O vento se concentra amanhã na Metade Leste com rajadas mais fortes nas lagoas e junto à costa. A segunda em Porto Alegre deve ser bem mais fria com muitas nuvens e no decorrer do dia pode ter chuva e garoa com vento para baixar a sensação térmica. Melhoria na segunda metade do dia, sobretudo no entardecer ou pela noite.





















Fotos: Luiz Henrique Trevisan/Gazeta do Sul e Sergio Heinrich


----------



## Daniel SM (30 Jun 2014 às 02:55)

Ziemann disse:


> Parece que SP está bem mais fresca hoje. Congonhas reportando 22°C e céu parcialmente nublado (13h00).
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/lvau301.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/WNZMDgO.jpg



Hoje realmente deu uma refrescada por aqui e além disso, a qualidade do ar melhorou bem!

Agora de noite a temperatura não caiu tão bem, diante da intensidade da massa de ar frio no sul do Brasil.
Faz 17 graus no aeroporto de Congonhas e 18 graus no aeroporto de Cumbica.

Alguns modelos continuam a indicar uma nova frente fria pro próximo fim de semana. Espero que o sistema possa trazer chuvas também.


----------



## Daniel SM (30 Jun 2014 às 05:51)

Dando uma lida na página do De Olho no Tempo, a rodada das 12z de domingo do modelo ETA-15 chega a assustar ao indicar que a próxima massa de ar frio poderá atingir até o estado de Roraima na terça-feira, dia 08 de julho, passando a linha do Equador. Outros locais não comuns que poderiam sentir o vento polar seriam: Oeste do Tocantins e Pará, norte de Goiás, noroeste do AM.


----------



## Daniel SM (30 Jun 2014 às 06:18)

GFS 00z - Chuva acumulada prevista para os próximos 16 dias


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jun 2014 às 06:49)

Daniel SM disse:


> Dando uma lida na página do De Olho no Tempo, a rodada das 12z de domingo do modelo ETA-15 chega a assustar ao indicar que a próxima massa de ar frio poderá atingir até o estado de Roraima na terça-feira, dia 08 de julho, passando a linha do Equador. Outros locais não comuns que poderiam sentir o vento polar seriam: Oeste do Tocantins e Pará, norte de Goiás, noroeste do AM.


 Seria uma boa onda de frio.
O ETA indica um pouco de chuva entre os dias 06 e 07, com máximas ao redor dos 15ºC e mínima de 4ºC no dia 08 para São Paulo.


----------



## alentejano (30 Jun 2014 às 10:18)

Bom dia Brasil!..............um abraço desde o interior alentejano onde hoje acordou com uma linda manha de sol e temperatura bem fresquinha de cerca de 21.1º!, mas com esta luz lindíssima que so aqui tem!....Proxima quarta-feira estarei indo para São Paulo; que tempo poderei contar? abraços!


----------



## Ziemann (30 Jun 2014 às 17:51)

alentejano disse:


> Bom dia Brasil!..............um abraço desde o interior alentejano onde hoje acordou com uma linda manha de sol e temperatura bem fresquinha de cerca de 21.1º!, mas com esta luz lindíssima que so aqui tem!....Proxima quarta-feira estarei indo para São Paulo; que tempo poderei contar? abraços!



Previsão da Climatempo para a cidade de SP:


----------



## Daniel SM (1 Jul 2014 às 03:52)

A massa de ar frio intensificou nessa segunda feira aqui na capital paulista.
Após um domingo nublado, hoje tivemos um dia ensolarado sem nenhuma nuvenzinha no céu!

A máxima ficou acima dos 20 graus, mas por conta do céu limpo, as temperaturas tiveram uma boa queda, agora faz 15 graus no aeroporto de Congonhas, 14 graus no Campo de Marte e 11 graus em Cumbica.


----------



## Daniel SM (1 Jul 2014 às 21:17)

Mais um dia ensolarado na Grande SP e além disso, a umidade caiu bastante.
Ela chegou a 17% no aeroporto de Congonhas às 15 horas e também 16 horas, com o ponto de orvalho atingindo à 4 graus negativos.
Até no aeroporto de Cumbica, onde se tem mais vegetação e menos urbanização, a umidade caiu pra 20% às 15 horas.

Já as temperaturas ficaram:

Aeroporto de Cumbica: mínima de 7 graus e máxima de 23 graus
Aeroporto de Congonhas: mínima de 12 graus e máxima de 22 graus.


----------



## Daniel SM (1 Jul 2014 às 23:26)

Temperaturas as 19 horas nos aeroportos da Grande SP:

Cumbica: 13 graus com 58% de umidade
Campo de Marte: 16 graus com 45% de umidade
Congonhas: 19 graus. A umidade continua baixa, está em 28%

Há uma grande diferença entre Congonhas e Cumbica justamente por conta do efeito provocado pela ilha de calor, muito comum em noites de céu limpo. Eu particularmente acredito em mais outra mínima sub-10 pra Cumbica (além de outros locais menos urbanizados da Grande SP) na próxima madrugada.


----------



## Daniel SM (2 Jul 2014 às 03:36)

Céu continua limpo na Grande SP nesse fim de noite.
As temperaturas nos aeroportos são as seguintes às 23 horas:

14 graus em Congonhas
12 graus no Campo de Marte
11 graus em Cumbica

A Climatempo está prevendo mínima de 9 graus pra essa quarta, mas acredito que em locais urbanos, o valor poderá ficar maior e em áreas com maior verde, o valor poderá ficar abaixo disso!


----------



## Daniel SM (2 Jul 2014 às 21:28)

Hoje a temperatura nesse final de tarde na Grande SP deu uma boa subida em relação à ontem na mesma hora.
As temperaturas nos aeroportos às 17 horas são as seguintes:

25 graus em Congonhas
24 graus em Cumbica
23 graus no Campo de Marte

Temos no momento poucas nuvens altas no céu!


----------



## Daniel SM (3 Jul 2014 às 03:24)

Temos nesse final de noite na capital paulista nuvens médias que cobrem o céu, mas não chegam a ser 100% e por isso é possível ver algumas estrelas!

As temperaturas nos aeroportos da Grande SP estão mais altas em relação a ontem na mesma hora:

19 graus em Congonhas
16 graus no Campo de Marte
14 graus em Cumbica


----------



## Daniel SM (3 Jul 2014 às 04:17)

A rodada das 12z de quarta-feira (02 de julho) do modelo Global do CPTEC projeta algo interessante para o dia 17 de julho!

A linha de 1032 hpa poderá pegar algumas áreas do sudeste como sul e leste paulista, zona da mata e RJ.


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Jul 2014 às 07:25)

Daniel SM disse:


> A rodada das 12z de quarta-feira (02 de julho) do modelo Global do CPTEC projeta algo interessante para o dia 17 de julho!
> 
> A linha de 1032 hpa poderá pegar algumas áreas do sudeste como sul e leste paulista, zona da mata e RJ.



 Nossa deve estar a ventar forte no extremo sul da América em


----------



## Daniel SM (3 Jul 2014 às 22:53)

Tivemos uma quinta feira muito quente para essa época do ano em todo o estado paulista.

Na grande SP as máximas nos aeroportos ficaram em: 28 graus tanto no Campo de Marte (às 18 horas caiu para 23 graus) quanto em Cumbica (22 graus às 18 horas) e Congonhas (temperatura por lá ainda muita alta, faz 27 graus ás 18 horas).

De acordo com as previsões, a tendência é de calor nos próximos dias. Poderemos ter uma queda de temperatura somente no começo da próxima semana e alguma possibilidade de chuva, mas como ainda está longe essa previsão pode mudar.


----------



## Ziemann (4 Jul 2014 às 17:21)

Tarde ensolarada no Rio de Janeiro. Faz 25°C na estação do Forte de Copacabana (inmet).

Imagem: Fifa Fan Fest, em Copacabana, na Zona Sul do Rio.


----------



## Daniel SM (5 Jul 2014 às 03:49)

Ziemann disse:


> Tarde ensolarada no Rio de Janeiro. Faz 25°C na estação do Forte de Copacabana (inmet).
> 
> Imagem: Fifa Fan Fest, em Copacabana, na Zona Sul do Rio.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/TG4itnv.png



Acredito que aqui em Sampa nessa mesma hora já devia estar mais quente do que Copacabana.

A temperatura no INMET daqui da cidade que fica na zona norte registrou 29,1 graus e a estação do IAG, que fica na zona sul teve 29,8 graus, de acordo com um post do usuário Aldo Santos no fórum Brasil Abaixo de Zero.

Chegamos a ter até desenvolvimento de cúmulos medíocres, só que por conta da umidade muito baixa elas não se desenvolveram tanto.
Vamos ver se a segunda quinzena deste mês poderemos contar novamente com fortes incursões polares, à exemplo do que ocorreu no ano passado.


----------



## Daniel SM (5 Jul 2014 às 21:55)

GFS continua a insistir pra chance de alguma chuva sobre o estado paulista para os próximos 8 dias.







Hoje o calor invernal continuou em Sampa, mas a máxima ficou um pouco menor em relação à ontem. De acordo com a Climatempo, o valor atingiu à 28 graus no INMET daqui da cidade que fica na zona norte.

Aguardando ansiosamente pela mudança no tempo à partir de segunda feira. Chega desse calor!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jul 2014 às 01:48)

De acordo com a Metsul um tornado EF1 atingiu a cidade de Ibarama, RS pouco antes das 21h da quinta-feira (3).
 Leia mais em: http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/Home..._indica_que_tornado_atingiu_cidade_de_Ibarama


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jul 2014 às 01:50)

Estado do Rio Grande do Sul
Imagens: Marcio Blume


----------



## Daniel SM (7 Jul 2014 às 04:51)

O tão esperado alívio aqui na Grande SP já se aproxima!

Nessa segunda já poderemos ter uma queda leve na temperatura e segundo a Climatempo, a máxima poderá ficar em 24 graus, contra os 28/29 que estão fazendo ultimamente!
Vale dizer que nesse domingo já tivemos um maior aumento de nuvens médias e altas.

Só na terça feira que o tempo mudará por completo e a mesma empresa de meteorologia aponta que poderá chover 11 mm, o que será excelente caso chova um valor próximo deste. Não vai mudar em nada o Cantareira, mas vai dar uma boa limpada no ar daqui da cidade!


----------



## Daniel SM (7 Jul 2014 às 23:04)

Tarde inteira nublada na capital paulista com nuvens médias e altas.
As temperaturas nos aeroportos da Grande SP subiram bem menos e ficaram assim:

Máxima de 23 graus em Campo de Marte (agora em 20 graus)
Máxima de 22 graus em Cumbica (agora em 18 graus)
E por fim, máxima também de 23 graus em Congonhas (agora também em 18 graus).


----------



## Daniel SM (8 Jul 2014 às 02:51)

Previsão do modelo GFS indicando volumes razoáveis de chuva pros próximos 8 dias sobre SP, RJ, ES e parte de MG!


----------



## RRC (20 Jul 2014 às 14:54)

*Segunda maior nevasca registrada no Brasil completa 57 anos neste domingo
*

_Segundo a técnica em meteorologia do Grupo RBS, Bianca Souza, a neve acumulada chegou à marca de 1,30m, só ficando atrás dos 2 metros registrados em 07/08/1879 em Vacaria, no RS.
_
O céu estava escuro. O frio era insuportável. A neve começou as dez horas da manhã e se estendeu até as 18 sem parar. Foram sete horas ininterruptas de neve intensa. Anoiteceu. O espetáculo estava concluído na manhã do dia seguinte: tudo branco!

Começou assim o amanhecer do dia 20 de julho de 1957. No dia 21 o que era beleza virou preocupação. Galhos de pinheiros desabavam a todo momento fazendo um barulho estrondoso que vinha da mata. No centro de São Joaquim os habitantes começavam a perceber que estavam isolados com mais de um metro de neve acumulado por toda parte. Não podiam se deslocar para qualquer lugar.

Muitos telhados de casas começavam a rangir, não suportaram o peso no telhado e tudo foi abaixo, mas ninguém se feriu. A cidade ficou coberta por sete dias. No terceiro as forças armadas já lançavam dos aviões  de guerra suprimentos e medicamentos próximo ao hospital, onde hoje está o novo Colégio São José.

Em fotos históricas, motoristas tentavam retornar do interior do município para o centro da cidade. Em vão, ficaram dias escavando na neve abrindo trilhas para que o jipe seguisse.  O cenário depois que a neve derreteu era inacreditável. Milhares de pássaros mortos pelo caminho; também bois, cavalos e ovelhas.

No segundo dia  os aviões da Força Aérea Brasileira traziam remédios e mantimentos e lançavam sobre um campo de futebol próximo a cidade. A região ficou isolada por cerca de sete dias.

Somente outra neve teve a dimensão daquela de 1957, foi em 1912. O então deputado estadual de São Joaquim, Enedino Batista Ribeiro, em seu livro de memórias, relata o mesmo impacto que a neve causou na cidade. A beleza e depois o pavor de ver tudo desabando em sua fazenda na localidade de São João de Pelotas, interior de São Joaquim.

Vidal Cândido, o Tio Vida, na época com 28 anos, lembra até hoje da tal neve. Na fazenda da família via galhos quebrando pela mata enquanto com o pai e irmãos corriam para salvar a criação em meio a densa neve. Hoje, aos 84 anos, acredita que pode ver o mesmo cenário daquele amanhecer de 21 de julho de 1957.











http://diariocatarinense.clicrbs.co...a-completa-57-anos-neste-domingo-4555670.html


----------



## RRC (20 Jul 2014 às 15:00)

ETA prevê neve para o dia 25


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Jul 2014 às 23:20)

Algumas mínimas negativas hoje no Brasil:

-5,1ºC Posto Marcão (PNI)
-3,7°C Urupema/Epagri
-3,1°C B.Jardim/Epagri 
-2,1°C S.Joaquim/Climaterra
-1,9ºC Herciliópolis
-1,2ºC Fazenda Santa Rita/ Bom Jardim da Serra
-0,7ºC Campos do Jordão
-0,6ºC Maria da Fé
-0,2ºC Castelinho

EDITADO:
A mínima ocorrida durante a manhã no Posto Marcão (PNI) foi batida e chegou a -5,7ºC às 23h59.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Jul 2014 às 23:23)

Imagens: William e Fernando.


----------



## Ziemann (21 Jul 2014 às 16:26)

Anomalias de temperatura do modelo GFS (06z):


----------



## alentejano (21 Jul 2014 às 17:33)

Oi galera do site!..........próxima semana estarei em São Paulo!!! com que tempo poderei contar?


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2014 às 18:32)

Mais uma noite gélida em *Urupema*, minima a rondar os *-4ºC*.
A inversão foi bastante forte, visto que a minima registada num dos topos que circundam o vale/ a baixada não foi alem dos *5ºC*.






*Urupema*, ao inicio da manha.












Fonte: http://ciram.epagri.sc.gov.br/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=198

http://www.cidademaisfriadobrasil.com.br/noticia.php?id=183


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jul 2014 às 00:10)

alentejano disse:


> Oi galera do site!..........próxima semana estarei em São Paulo!!! com que tempo poderei contar?


 Entre quinta e sexta uma onda de frio está prevista para chegar. 
Ainda está havendo uma grande divergência sobre a intensidade e abrangência dessa onda de frio e por isso a previsão poder mudar muito ainda, espera-se tempo mais fechado à partir de sexta, podendo chover no final de semana e inicio da próxima semana e temperaturas amenas, com máximas entre 15ºC e 18ºC e mínimas entre 9ºC e 13ºC.

Hoje a menor mínima no Brasil foi no Posto Marcão (PNI), onde fez *-6,5ºC*.


----------



## RRC (22 Jul 2014 às 00:13)

Previsão de neve para o dia 28. Espero que não mude muito!


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2014 às 15:21)

A onda de frio é moderada e não sei se chegará a haver precipitação.


----------



## RRC (23 Jul 2014 às 15:30)

A nova rodada tirou quase toda a neve do dia 28.

Já com relação ao dia 25, o ar frio está entrando mais rápido e forte do que o imaginado e já neva em Córdoba (Argentina).


----------



## alentejano (23 Jul 2014 às 16:20)

Indo para SP no Sábado e Domingo para a fazenda em Rancharia..............vou pegar Inverno mesmo não é?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jul 2014 às 00:51)

alentejano disse:


> Indo para SP no Sábado e Domingo para a fazenda em Rancharia..............vou pegar Inverno mesmo não é?


 Os modelos mantém a tendência de tempo fechado e ameno no final de semana para São Paulo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jul 2014 às 04:31)

00H (hora local)


----------



## Agreste (24 Jul 2014 às 10:37)

Felipe, você não tem acesso a uma imagem que mostre o contraste de temperaturas?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jul 2014 às 19:00)

Agreste disse:


> Felipe, você não tem acesso a uma imagem que mostre o contraste de temperaturas?


 Antigamente existia um site que mostrava as temperaturas de todas as estações brasileiras, porém infelizmente não está mais no ar. 
Existe esse outro site, porém ele é bem ruim: http://www.funceme.br/produtos/script/rede_monitoramento/Pcd/inmet/?regiao=B&sensor=2&intervalo=1

O máximo que consegui, foi esse mapas do Wunderground, porém só mostra dados de alguns aeroportos.s.


----------



## RRC (25 Jul 2014 às 12:49)

Tivemos neve fraca entre 01:30/02:30 no M. das Torres/Urupema, fonte; Reporter/RBS Ricardo V. Dorf.






Confirmação de neve também em Rio do Castro (Bom Jardim da Serra/SC)

No momento faz 2ºC em Gramado/RS e chove fraco


----------



## alentejano (25 Jul 2014 às 12:58)

Chegando amanha em SP!!!!!! vou pegar frio estes dias?....Vou dar uma pausa no calor lusitano!!!!!!


----------



## RRC (25 Jul 2014 às 13:02)

alentejano disse:


> Chegando amanha em SP!!!!!! vou pegar frio estes dias?....Vou dar uma pausa no calor lusitano!!!!!!



As temperaturas vão estar amenas em São Paulo.  Até o dia 29/07 não devem passar de 23ºC e não ficarão abaixo de 11ºC. E em Rancharia vai variar entre 23ºC e 10ºC. (Climatempo)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Jul 2014 às 17:00)

Nevou de forma rápida e fraca nos pontos mais altos da Serra Catarinense durante a madrugada, como já disse o RRC.






Luiz Rafael Vasconcelos


----------



## Ziemann (25 Jul 2014 às 19:39)

Faixa de nebulosidade provocada pela passagem da frente fria:


----------



## Ziemann (25 Jul 2014 às 19:44)

alentejano disse:


> Chegando amanha em SP!!!!!! vou pegar frio estes dias?....Vou dar uma pausa no calor lusitano!!!!!!



Previsão do CPTEC para a cidade de SP:


----------



## Ziemann (28 Jul 2014 às 23:11)

*Aeroportos - 19h00 (22z)

11ºC - Curitiba
14ºC - Porto Alegre
15ºC - São Paulo (Congonhas)
18ºC - Rio de Janeiro (Galeão)
19ºC - Belo Horizonte
20ºC - Brasília
23ºC - Natal
27ºC - Fortaleza*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Ago 2014 às 20:17)

Nuvem Rolo que passou pelo Litoral do Espírito Santo, nesta manhã de terça-feira (05), vista por meio de imagens de satélite.
Atmosfera Meteorologia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Ago 2014 às 20:26)

Foto: Ricardo Medeiros, Ana Clara Fonseca,  Lidiane Netto, Leandro Moreira Passos, Rosângela Costa Braga e Paula Vial


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Ago 2014 às 20:33)

Distrito do Cruzeiro/S.Joaquim registrou mínima hoje de -5,3°C. Em Urupema fez -4,6°C, em B.Jardim/fernandokeiser fez -2,9°C e na Climaterra/S.J fez -2,4°C. No Rio Grande do Sul, as menores mínimas foram de -1,6ºC em Bom Jesus, -1,0ºC em Cambará do Sul e -0,1ºC em Ausentes.

As duas primeiras imagens são de São Joaquim e a última de Urupema. 
Imagem: Taila Mendonça e Prefeitura de Urupema


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2014 às 18:50)

Negativas hoje:
-03,9 - Campo do Jordão SP (Horto Florestal)
-03,1 - Maria da Fé MG (PWS- Lage)
-02,8 - Campos do Jordão SP (PWS - Vl Inglesa)
-02,5 - Campos do Jordão SP (INPE)
-00,8 - Maria da Fé MG (Inmet)
-00,6 - PNI Posto Marcão MG (PWS)


----------



## Ziemann (7 Ago 2014 às 19:55)

*Recorde de frio no Rio de Janeiro*

O Rio de Janeiro ainda está sofrendo influência de ar polar, que veio acompanhando uma frente fria que passou na terça-feira. O tempo aberto durante a madrugada desta quinta-feira e a presença desse ar polar favoreceram a rápida queda da temperatura ao longo da noite. Com isso o Rio de Janeiro teve a manhã mais fria do ano nesta quinta-feira (07). Segundo medições do INMET, a menor temperatura na cidade foi de apenas 9,4ºC na Vila Militar. O recorde anterior foi de 10,8ºC no dia 21 de julho.

Outras regiões do Estado também amanheceram geladas. Em Campos, na região norte, o dia começou com 13ºC. Em Resende, no vale do Paraíba (região sul) fez apenas 06ºC na manhã desta quinta-feira. Na região serrana, Nova Friburgo registrou 2,6ºC.

A tendência é que as próximas madrugadas sejam menos frias, devido ao aumento da nebulosidade com a passagem de uma frente fria.

Fonte: Climatempo


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Ago 2014 às 02:10)

O dia deve amanhecer muito frio amanhã no sul do Brasil.
Em Urupema às 22h (hora do Brasil) faz *-5,1ºC.*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Ago 2014 às 06:11)

Algumas negativas às 2h.
Urupema *-6,9ºC*.


----------



## RRC (14 Ago 2014 às 14:57)

Mínimas de hoje:

-8,4 - Cruzeiro SC (Climaterra)
-8,3 - Urupema SC (Ciram)
-8,1 - Urupema SC (PWS)
-8,0 - Bom Jardim da Serra SC (PWS)

-7,7 - Bom Jardim da Serra SC (Ciram)
-7,4 - São José dos Ausentes RS (PWS - Potreirinhos)

-6,7 - Soledade RS (PWS - Pq Tuias)
-6,2 - Bom Jesus SC (Ciram)

-5,9 - Painel SC (Ciram)
-5,8 - São Joaquim SC (Ciram - Sta Isabel)
-5,7 - São Joaquim SC (Ciram - Despraiado)
-5,1 - Vacaria RS (Fepagro)

-4,9 - Fraiburgo SC (Ciram - Liberata)
-4,8 - Vacaria RS (Ciram)
-4,6 - Santa Rosa RS (PWS)
-4,5 - Canela RS (PWS - Castelinho)
-4,3 - Lages SC (Conv/Inmet)
-4,2 - Lages SC (Ciram)
-4,2 - Bom Jesus RS (Inmet)
-4,0 - Monte Carlo SC (Ciram)
-4,0 - Vacaria RS (Inmet)

-3,8 - Água Doce SC (PWS - Herciliópolis)
-3,7 - André da Rocha RS (Corede)
-3,7 - São Marcos RS (PWS)
-3,6 - Farroupilha RS (PWS - Vicentina)
-3,6 - São Joaquim SC (Ciram - Chapada Bonita)
-3,4 - São Joaquim SC (Conv/Inmet)
-3,4 - Vargem SC (Ciram) 
-3,4 - Vacaria RS (UCS)
-3,3 - São Joaquim SC (Ciram - Chapada Bonita)
-3,2 - São Joaquim SC (Ciram - Boava)
-3,2 - São Joaquim SC (Ciram - Chapada Seca)
-3,1 - Brunópolis SC (Ciram)
-3,1 - Caçador SC (Ciram)
-3,1 - Lebon Régis SC (Ciram - Anta Gorda)
-3,1 - São José dos Ausentes RS (Inmet)
-3,0 - Santa Cecília SC (Ciram)

-2,9 - Campo Belo do Sul SC (Ciram - Videira)
-2,8 - Lagoa Vermelha RS (Ciram)
-2,7 - São Joaquim SC (Aut/Inmet)
-2,5 - São Joaquim SC (Ciram - Trento)
-2,5 - Santana do Livramento RS (PWS)
-2,4 - Curitibanos PR (Inmet)
-2,4 - Ibiam SC (Ciram)
-2,4 - Muitos Capões RS (Corede)
-2,3 - Abdon Batista SC (Ciram)
-2,2 - Campo Belo do Sul SC (Ciram - Baesa) 
-2,2 - Frei Rogério SC (Ciram)
-2,2 - Monte Castelo SC (Ciram - Alto Canoinhas)
-2,1 - Caxias do Sul RS (PWS)
-2,1 - Lagoa Verlhema RS (Conv/Inmet)
-2,1 - Rui Rufino SC (Ciram)
-2,0 - Canela RS (Inmet)

-1,9 - Campos Novos SC (Ciram) 
-1,9 - Campos Novos SC (Conv/Inmet)
-1,9 - Caxias do Sul RS (Ciram)
-1,9 - Fraiburgo SC (Ciram - Butiá)
-1,9 - Fraiburgo SC (Ciram - Fertilidade)
-1,7 - Lages SC (RBS)
-1,6 - Bom Retiro SC (Ciram)
-1,6 - Papanduva SC (Ciram)
-1,6 - Zortea SC (Ciram)
-1,6 - Teutonia RS (PWS - Welp)
-1,5 - Esmeralda RS (Corede)
-1,5 - Lebon Régis SC (Ciram)
-1,5 - Major Vieira SC (Ciram)
-1,4 - Três Barras SC (Ciram)
-1,3 - Matos Costa SC (Ciram)
-1,2 - Caxias do Sul RS (RBS)
-1,2 - Passo Fundo RS (Inmet)
-1,1 - Lagoa Vermelha RS (Inmet)
-1,1 - Major Vieira SC (Ciram)
-1,1 - São Mateus do Sul PR (Inmet)
-1,0 - Monte Alegre dos Campos RS (Corede)
-1,0 - Passo Fundo RS (RBS)

-0,9 - Joaçaba SC (Inmet)
-0,9 - Passo Fundo RS (Conv/Inmet)
-0,8 - Água Doce SC (Ciram)
-0,7 - Bento Gonçalves RS (Inmet)
-0,7 - Gramado RS (PWS)
-0,7 - Rio do Campo SC (Inmet)
-0,6 - Soledade RS (Inmet) 
-0,4 - Monte Castelo SC (Ciram - Rodeio)
-0,3 - Cruz Alta RS (Inmet)
-0,2 - Caxias do Sul RS (Conv/Inmet)
-0,2 - Santa Maria RS (Conv/Inmet)
,


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Ago 2014 às 15:18)

Teutônia/RS  -1,6ºC





















Fotos: Frederico Wessel
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.776108749094984.1073741828.210542582318273&type=1


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Ago 2014 às 15:23)

SÃO JOAQUIM/SC
Imagens: Taila Mendonça


----------



## Thomar (14 Ago 2014 às 15:30)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> SÃO JOAQUIM/SC
> Imagens: Taila Mendonça



Essas fotos estão brutais! 
Temperaturas mínimas no Brasil de meter respeito.
Por curiosidade, as mínimas de hoje são recordes? 
Ou ainda estão longe dos mínimos históricos?


----------



## Ziemann (15 Ago 2014 às 00:57)

Fotos da geada de hoje em Bom Jardim da Serra, Santa Catarina.

(Fotos:fernandodk)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Ago 2014 às 04:43)

Thomar disse:


> Essas fotos estão brutais!
> Temperaturas mínimas no Brasil de meter respeito.
> Por curiosidade, as mínimas de hoje são recordes?
> Ou ainda estão longe dos mínimos históricos?


 A mínima de -8,4ºC em Cruzeiro, SC (Climaterra) foi a menor da estação até hoje, porém vale ressaltar que a estação foi inaugurada em 2005. 
Muitas estações brasileiras são bem recentes.

O recorde brasileiro e de -14ºC em Caçador, Santa Catarina em Junho de 1952. 
Possivelmente em alguns locais a mínima deve ter sido menor. 
Uma pena que desde 2000, poucas ondas de frio tem atingido com força o Brasil.


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Ago 2014 às 20:23)

Caraca fique ate feliz de ver esse frio daqui a pouco vai vim para cá


----------



## RRC (22 Ago 2014 às 22:47)

*A última onda de frio deste inverno*

O inverno de 2014 está sendo mais quente do que o de 2013, tivemos apenas algumas ondas intensas de frio. Uma delas aconteceu na última semana e provocou geada generalizada no Sul do país e recordes de frio em cidades do Sul e do Sudeste.

Ainda falta um mês para o início da primavera, mas nos últimos dias a sensação de calor dominou no país. Para quem gosta de baixas temperaturas, a dica é aproveitar a última onda de frio deste inverno. Depois dela, frio só no ano que vem!

http://www.climatempo.com.br/noticias/251481/a-ultima-onda-de-frio-deste-inverno/

----------------------------

Esse inverno foi o mais fraco que eu já vi! Só tivemos 1 dia com neve e muitas cidades do sul tiveram dias com temperaturas superior a 30ºC. 

Agora torço para que a primavera traga boas trovoadas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2014 às 22:02)

RRC disse:


> Esse inverno foi o mais fraco que eu já vi! Só tivemos 1 dia com neve e muitas cidades do sul tiveram dias com temperaturas superior a 30ºC.
> 
> Agora torço para que a primavera traga boas trovoadas.


 Concordo, sem dúvida, um dos piores invernos em anos.

A mínima absoluta aqui até o momento foi de ridículos 5,9ºC em Maio. A menor mínima anual sempre fica igual ou menor a 4ºC.

Hoje depois de 4 meses, a máxima voltou a passar dos 30ºC. Variação de 9,0ºC/31,2ºC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2014 às 22:05)

Planura (MG)






 Valter - SSC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2014 às 22:14)

Tempestades de granizo provocam estragos em mais de 20 cidades do Paraná.


























(Crédito das imagens: Ana Claudia Grenier – Ana Cláudia Lima – Ja Tofanetto – José Correia Filho – Paulo Freitas Mendonça)
(Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Ago 2014 às 04:24)

Sincelo hoje no Morro das Torres, em Urupema-SC.
Fotos: Marília Oliveira.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Ago 2014 às 16:08)

21 municípios em SC tiveram registro de mínima negativa

-6,8°C URUPEMA*
-5,9°C B.JARDIM DA SERRA*
-4,8°C SÃO JOAQUIM/CRUZEIRO/CLIMATERRA
-3,9°C S.JOAQUIM/CIDADE/CLIMATERRA
-3,7°C PAINEL*
-2,2°C RIO RUFINO*
-2,0°C CAMPO BELO DO SUL*
-1,9°C PONTE ALTA DO NORTE*
-1,9°C CAÇADOR*
-1,7°C LAGES/INMET
-1,4°C VARGEM*
-1,3°C LEBON RÉGIS*
-1,3°C FRAIBURGO*
-1,2°C LAGES*
-1,0°C PONTE SERRADA*
-0,8°C BOM RETIRO*
-0,7°C FREI ROGÉRIO*
-0,6°C CURITIBANOS/INMET
-0,6°C MONTE CARLO*
-0,3°C SANTA CECÍLIA*
-0,4°C BRUNÓPOLIS*
-0,2°C CANOINHAS*
-0,2°C MONTE CASTELO*
0,2°C SÂO JOAQUIM/INMET
0,3°C JOAÇABA/INMET
0,4°C ABDON BATÍSTA*
0,7°C ZORTEA*

*EPAGRI.

14 municípios no RS tiveram registro de mínima negativa


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Ago 2014 às 16:12)

São Joaquim/SC
Imagens: São Joaquim Online


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Ago 2014 às 16:19)

*Urupema-SC*
Imagens: Marília Oliveira

Hoje




















Ontem


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2014 às 21:25)

Felipe Freitas disse:


>



Isso deve ser sincelo no morro das antenas, certo?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Ago 2014 às 03:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Isso deve ser sincelo no morro das antenas, certo?


 Sim,


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2014 às 15:45)

A seca em algumas partes do Brasil pode estar sendo causada pela desflorestação massiva e pelas mudanças climáticas, dizem meteorologistas:



> The unprecedented drought now affecting São Paulo, South America’s giant metropolis, is believed to be caused by the absence of the “flying rivers” − the vapour clouds from the Amazon that normally bring rain to the centre and south of Brazil.
> 
> Some Brazilian scientists say the absence of rain that has dried up rivers and reservoirs in central and southeast Brazil is not just a quirk of nature, but a change brought about by a combination of the continuing deforestation of the Amazon and global warming.
> 
> ...



http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2014/sep/15/drought-bites-as-amazons-flying-rivers-dry-up


----------



## RRC (17 Set 2014 às 09:46)

As máximas ontem chegaram aos 40ºC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Set 2014 às 23:43)

Tornado de fogo aqui no Brasil. 
Infelizmente o vídeo não informa a cidade onde foi registrado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Set 2014 às 23:45)

Tornado entre Pedro Osório e Capão do Leão. 
Fotos de @RodrigoGiacomet / @metsul


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Set 2014 às 20:03)

Algumas mínimas de hoje:

- 4,8ºC - Pq na Nacional do Itatiaia RJ (PWS) (ONTEM -6,2ºC)
- 1,0ºC - Campos do Jordão SP (Horto Florestal)
- 0,1ºC - Campos do Jordão SP (PWS)

1,0ºC - Campos do Jordão SP (INPE)
1,0ºC - Maria da Fé MG (PWS - Reserva)
1,8ºC - Nova Friburgo RJ (Inmet)
1,8ºC - São José dos Ausentes (PWS - Potreirinhos)

2,5ºC - Maria da Fé MG (PWS - Lage)

3,0ºC - Campos do Jordão SP (Conv/Inmet)
3,0ºC- Morro da Igreja (Inmet)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Set 2014 às 04:22)

*Tornado provoca destruição e barco naufraga com 27 pessoas em Porto Murtinho, MS*

Um tornado foi avistado na tarde desta quarta-feira (24), nas proximidades do rio Paraguai, no município de Porto Murtinho, no sudoeste de Mato Grosso do Sul.
De acordo com a Marinha do Brasil e o Corpo de Bombeiros, um barco que transportava 27 pessoas naufragou quando o vórtice do tornado atingiu a estrutura.
Até às 21h45min (Brasília), as autoridades haviam informado que 13 pessoas continuavam desaparecidas. Um corpo apenas foi encontrado.
De acordo com as vítimas que sobreviveram ao naufrágio, o tornado foi avistado ainda pela tarde, por volta das 17 horas (local), provocando muita destruição na margem do rio. Centenas de árvores caíram e outras tantas foram decepadas pelo turbilhão de ventos.
O funil de ventos atingiu a embarcação promovendo seu tombamento ainda sobre o rio. Em áreas próximas, por onde o tornado também passou, construções ficaram completamente destruídas. A administração municipal anunciou que decretará estado de calamidade pública. A estação meteorológica automática operada pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) em Porto Murtinho, e que está instalada um pouco distante do perímetro urbano e do rio Paraguai, aferiu rajada máxima de vento de 92,8 km/h.






_Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia_


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Set 2014 às 04:34)

Menor mínima ontem no Brasil foi de -6,0ºC no Pq. N. Itatiaia (Furnas).


----------



## RRC (25 Set 2014 às 19:43)

^^ Setembro deve ser o mês com mais tornados no Brasil. Olhando o histórico desde 1991, dos 10 maiores eventos, 5 ocorreram neste mês,


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Set 2014 às 06:02)

RRC disse:


> ^^ Setembro deve ser o mês com mais tornados no Brasil. Olhando o histórico desde 1991, dos 10 maiores eventos, 5 ocorreram neste mês,


 Verdade, normalmente o período de setembro a outubro é o mais agitado.

O tornado em Porto Murtinho deixou 8 mortos até o momento, alguns ainda estão desaparecidos.
Vários temporais seguem afetando parte do Sul, MS, SP e pontal do Triângulo Mineiro, sendo os mais intensos no Paraná, onde podem ocorrer inundações, devido aos elevados acumulados de chuva.


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2014 às 00:46)

> “É muito crítico” o estado em que as reservas do Sistema Cantareira se encontram, segundo o especialista em água da ONG internacional The Nature Conservancy (TNC), Samuel Barreto. “Se nada for feito, restam menos de 40 dias; diria 38 dias” de abastecimento de água para São Paulo e região.
> 
> O Sistema Cantareira, responsável pelo abastecimento de 14 milhões de pessoas da grande São Paulo e de 62 cidades do interior, opera, neste momento, com 7,4% de sua capacidade total. É o menor índice da história. Mais baixo até do que em 15 de maio deste ano, quando o Cantareira operava com 8,2% de suas capacidades e o chamado ‘volume morto’ passou a ser captado.
> 
> ...



http://brasil.elpais.com/brasil/2014/09/26/politica/1411739708_069324.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Set 2014 às 23:38)

Modelos mantém a chegada de uma onda de frio por volta de quinta/sexta dessa semana. 
Pelas previsões atuais, poderia ser a mais forte em décadas para Outubro para parte do Sudeste.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Out 2014 às 20:52)

*Chuva, ventania, granizo e enchentes afetam mais de 10 mil pessoas no Paraná*






A Defesa Civil do Paraná informou nesta quarta-feira (01), que 10.794 pessoas foram afetadas pela onda de mau tempo que atingiu o estado nos últimos dias. 
Além de chuvas fortes, vendavais, granizo e enchentes encabeçaram a lista de fenômenos que provocaram algum tipo de dano.
Até às 9 horas (Brasília), 37 municípios do estado haviam contabilizado algum tipo de dano, com 282 casas danificadas. 
Do total de atingidos, apenas 48 precisaram deixar suas casas, número considerado baixo.


Crédito da imagem: ASCOM/Francisco Beltrão
Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Out 2014 às 21:00)

Além do Paraná, os estados de Santa Catarina e Rio Grande do Sul registraram estragos devido as fortes chuvas, vendavais e granizo. Houve deslizamentos de terra, inundações e transbordamentos de alguns rios. Os acumulados de chuva ultrapassaram os 200 mm em vários locais. Temporais também foram registrados em outros estados brasileiros, como Minas Gerais, São Paulo, Mato Grosso do Sul, Goiás e Distrito Federal. Uma onda de frio deve provocar forte queda das temperaturas nesta quinta no sul e sudeste do país, podendo ocorrer recordes de menores temperaturas para outubro em alguns locais.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Out 2014 às 21:07)

Tornado em Brasília/DF


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Out 2014 às 05:02)

Ontem foi registrada a mínima de *-8,4ºC* no Parque Nacional do Itatiaia - Resende, RJ.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Out 2014 às 05:48)

A onda de calor que já afeta parte do Sul, Sudeste, Norte e Centro-Oeste brasileiro, deve se intensificar. 
 Durante toda essa semana, as máximas podem superar os 40ºC em alguns locais dos estados de São Paulo, Paraná, Minas Gerais, Rio de Janeiro, Goiás, Mato Grosso, Mato Grosso do Sul, Tocantins, Maranhão e Piauí. 
Em algumas cidades do Centro-Oeste pode ocorrer mínimas de 30°C. 
O calor intenso pode causar “colapso” no consumo de água e de energia no país.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2014 às 09:19)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Ontem foi registrada a mínima de *-8,4ºC* no Parque Nacional do Itatiaia - Resende, RJ.



Quem me dera ver a minha assim um dia . Absolutamente excelente .


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 06:42)

*Calor supera 40°C em vários municípios brasileiros*





A tarde deste domingo (12) foi novamente de calor intenso em boa parte do Brasil, onde valores máximos de temperatura superaram os 40°C.
A “bolha” de ar quente que permanece estacionada entre o Paraguai, Bolívia e parte do Sul, Sudeste e Centro-Oeste contribuiu para a concentração de calor mais intenso sobre o estado de Mato Grosso do Sul, novamente.
No sábado (11), a maior temperatura havia chegado a 41°C em Coxim, de acordo com o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet).
Neste domingo, a temperatura do ar chegou a 40,1°C em Miranda, 40,5°C em Coxim e 40,7°C em Três Lagoas. Campo Grande também teve muito calor, com máxima de 39°C. Os dados, também foram reportados por estações do Inmet.
Já números de Meteorological Aerodrome Report (METAR) indicaram temperatura máxima de 40°C, no município de Bonito.
Em Mato Grosso, o calor chegou a 40,1°C em Rondonópolis e a 41°C entre Várzea Grande e Cuiabá, no Aeroporto Internacional “Marechal Cândido Rondon”.
Em Tocantins fez 40°C em Paranã, no sul do estado. O mesmo valor foi aferido, também via dados de aeródromo, em Teresina, no Piauí.
E no norte do Paraná, o Sistema Meteorológico do Paraná (Simepar) registrou temperatura máxima de 40,1°C em Cianorte, a maior desde 2002.
O calor ainda foi muito intenso, com valores entre 37°C e 39°C em várias cidades do Paraná, São Paulo, Minas Gerais, Bahia, Ceará, Piauí, Maranhão, Pará, Tocantins, Goiás, Mato Grosso do Sul e Mato Grosso.
Além de calor intenso, várias cidades destes mesmos estados tiveram uma tarde muito seca, com umidade relativa do ar, em sua grande maioria, oscilando entre 12% e 20%, apenas, o que caracteriza “estágio de alerta”, segundo normas da Organização Mundial de Saúde (OMS).

(Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 20:26)

ONDA DE CALOR: 
O calor deve ganhar ainda mais força pelo Brasil. Essa tem tudo, para ser uma das mais intensas ondas de calor desde o começo dos registros.

A temperatura máxima em algumas cidades do centro-oeste chegou a 41ºC nestes últimos dias e nos próximos dias pode beirar os 44ºC. Campo Grande, Goiânia e Cuiabá, podem chegar perto ou quebrar o recorde de maior máxima.

No Sudeste temperaturas acima de 40ºC podem ser registradas no interior de SP, Triângulo Mineiro e no RJ. A temperatura na estação do IAG em SP chegou a 36,7°C, sendo o novo recorde absoluto da estação. No Mirante de Santana, a máxima foi de 36,1ºC, apenas 0,9ºC de bater o recorde absoluto de SP, que é de 37ºC em 1999. No RJ, nos locais mais quentes, a temperatura chegou hoje aos 42ºC. 

No Sul, o calor intenso também provocou máximas de 40ºC em algumas cidades paranaenses e catarinenses e deve prosseguir nos próximos dias. Há risco de temporais ao longo da semana, devido ao calor e a alta umidade em SC e RS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 22:05)

Lages/SC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 23:36)

Estive investigando a foto agora e vi que essa foto que foi postada pela "Rádio Clube de Lages" na verdade é de uma chuva de granizo na Argentina em 2007.
Peço desculpas a todos.


----------



## RRC (14 Out 2014 às 07:29)

*Com 100 mil pessoas afetadas por temporal com granizo, Lages decreta calamidade pública*






A chuva de granizo que atingiu a cidade de Lages, na Serra Catarinense, na tarde desta segunda-feira, foi bem mais intensa que o imaginado. O primeiro levantamento oficial aponta que aproximadamente 100 mil pessoas foram afetadas de alguma forma pelo fenômeno, que durou 10 minutos.

O IBGE contabiliza 160 mil moradores em Lages, mas a prefeitura trabalha com o número de 180 mil. Com 60% da cidade destruída e sem serviços essenciais, o prefeito Elizeu Mattos decidiu decretar calamidade pública, o estágio mais grave de uma catástrofe natural.





_Moradores fazem fila na Defesa Civil para pegar lonas. Foto: PABLO GOMES / Agencia RBS_

*O*s cálculos iniciais indicam que 15 dos 30 abrigos geralmente destinados a vítimas de intempéries estão destruídos em vários bairros. Os hospitais Nossa Senhora dos Prazeres e Tereza Ramos, os dois maiores da região, tiveram problemas.

O Pronto Atendimento Municipal Tito Bianchini precisou ser interditado e os pacientes são transferidos para a enfermaria do 10º Batalhão de Engenharia de Construção do Exército (10º BEC).

Ginásios de esporte, escolas, creches, depósitos de remédios, órgãos públicos, residências, prédios, lojas e empresas foram atingidas. O número é incerto, mas segundo o prefeito, algumas crianças se feriram com cacos de vidros quebrados nas creches.

As redes municipal e estadual de ensino suspenderam as aulas pelo menos até sexta-feira, bem como a Universidade do Planalto Catarinense (Uniplac). O serviço de abastecimento de água começou a ficar comprometido no fim da tarde porque alguns equipamentos da Secretaria Municipal de Águas e Saneamento (Semasa) foram danificados.

http://diariocatarinense.clicrbs.co...lages-decreta-calamidade-publica-4620182.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Out 2014 às 17:14)

Recorde de calor acaba de ser batido, neste momento *36,3ºC.*










O recorde anterior era de 36,0ºC em 13 de Setembro e 31 de Outubro de 2012.
Máximas acima de 35ºC são raras aqui.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Out 2014 às 18:58)

Temperaturas às 14h no Brasil.


----------



## RRC (16 Out 2014 às 02:28)

Hoje foi o oitavo dia mais quente da história.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Out 2014 às 04:10)

Máximas acima dos 40ºC ocorridas na quarta (15):
40,0°C em Barra do Garças, MT (convencional – Decea/Redemet)
40,0°C em Cuiabá/Várzea Grande, MT (convencional – Decea/Redemet)
40,0°C em Dourados, MS (convencional – Decea/Redemet)
40,0°C em Pradópolis, SP (automática – Inmet)
40,0°C em Ribeirão Preto, SP (convencional – Decea/Redemet)
40,0°C em Teresina, PI (convencional – Decea/Redemet)
40,1°C em São Romão, MG (automática – Inmet)
40,2°C em Campo Grande, MS (automática – Inmet)
40,2°C em Cassilândia, MS (automática – Inmet)
40,2°C em Paranã, TO (automática – Inmet)
40,3°C em Conceição das Alagoas, MG (automática – Inmet)
40,4°C em Cuiabá, MT (convencional – Inmet)
40,4°C em Guiratinga, MT (automática – Inmet)
40,5°C em Bela Vista, MS (automática – Inmet)
40,5°C em Maracaju, MS (automática – Inmet)
40,5°C em Ribeirão Preto, SP (automática – particular)
40,6°C em Jardim, MS (automática – Inmet)
40,6°C em Rondonópolis, MT (automática – Inmet)
40,6°C em Sacramento, MG (automática – particular)
40,7°C em Aragarças, GO (automática – Inmet)
40,7°C em São Simão, GO (automática – Inmet)
40,8°C em Ituverava, SP (automática – Inmet)
40,9°C em Miranda, MS (automática – Inmet)
41,0°C em Bom Jesus da Lapa, BA (convencional – Decea/Redemet)
41,0°C em Bonito, MS (convencional – Decea/Redemet)
41,1°C em Água Clara, MS (automática – Inmet)
41,1°C em Campina Verde, GM (automática – Inmet)
41,2°C em Barretos, SP (automática – Inmet)
41,4°C em Ituiutaba, MG (automática – Inmet)
41,5°C em Porto Murtinho, MS (automática – Inmet)
42,2°C em Três Lagoas, MS (automática – Inmet)
42,5°C em Morro Agudo, SP (automática – particular)
42,9°C em Coxim, MS (automática – Inmet)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Out 2014 às 04:54)

Devido ao calor intenso, está havendo muitos incêndios pelo Brasil.
Dois homens morreram e um brigadista ficou gravemente ferido na tentativa de apagar focos de queimadas em Carrancas, no sul de Minas Gerais. 
Centenas de pessoas passaram mal hoje no Brasil, devido ao calor intenso. 
Houve também registro de vários dust devil pelo país.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Out 2014 às 05:04)

Há falta de água em várias cidades brasileiras e vários rios estão quase secos e alguns já secaram.
Algumas cidades de SP e MG decretaram estado de emergência devido a seca.
A seca também está prejudicando a navegação, geração de energia, pecuária e agricultura. 
O Brasil, já deveria estar em racionamento de água e energia há vários meses, porém devido as eleições, isto não ocorreu e o país pode pagar caro no final deste ano e em 2015.


----------



## RRC (16 Out 2014 às 15:24)

Temporal com granizo agora há pouco em Porto Alegre/RS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Out 2014 às 07:18)

Chuvas fortes, ventanias e granizo provocaram estragos em cidades gaúchas e catarinenses. 
Duas mortes foram confirmadas devido aos temporais no Rio Grande do Sul. 
Uma pessoa morreu durante um vendaval em Sertão e outra por raio em Canguçu.
Tempo severo segue até Domingo.












Fotos: Lucas Rivas, Jonathan Polenta, Dieison Cruz e Metsul.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Out 2014 às 07:20)

Máximas acima dos 40ºC ocorridas na quinta (16):

40,0°C em Araçatuba, SP (convencional – Decea/Redemet)
40,0°C em Araraquara, SP (convencional – Decea/Redemet)
40,0°C em Barra do Garças, MT (convencional – Decea/Redemet)
40,0°C em Ribeirão Preto, SP (convencional – Decea/Redemet)
40,1°C em Bom Jesus do Piauí, PI (automática – Inmet)
40,1°C em Pradópolis, SP (automática – Inmet)
40,2°C em Amambaí, MS (automática – Inmet)
40,2°C em Bela Vista, MS (automática – Inmet)
40,2°C em Ituverava, SP (automática – Inmet)
40,2°C em José Bonifácio, SP (automática – Inmet)
40,2°C em Palmas, TO (automática – Inmet)
40,3°C em Conceição das Alagoas, MG (automática – Inmet)
40,3°C em Dourados, MS (automática – Inmet)
40,3°C em Rio Brilhante, MS (automática – Inmet)
40,3°C em Três Lagoas, MS (automática – Inmet)
40,4°C em Campina Verde, MG (automática – Inmet)
40,4°C em Oeiras, PI (automática – Inmet)
40,4°C em Paranã, TO (automática – Inmet)
40,6°C em Ituiutaba, MG (automática – Inmet)
40,7°C em Cassilândia, MS (automática – Inmet)
40,8°C em Maracaju, MS (automática – Inmet)
40,9°C em Barretos, SP (automática – Inmet)
41,0°C em Cuiabá, MT (convencional – Decea/Redemet)
41,3°C em Água Clara, MS (automática – Inmet)
41,3°C em São Simão, GO (automática – Inmet)
41,4°C em Coxim, MS (automática – Inmet)
42,0°C em Bonito, MS (convencional – Decea/Redemet)
42,7°C em Porto Murtinho, MS (automática – Inmet)

Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## RRC (17 Out 2014 às 18:02)

O calor em São Paulo já igualou o record de janeiro de 1999 e hoje pode ser o dia mais quente da história da cidade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Out 2014 às 18:37)

A Estação Meteorológica do IAG-USP registrou na tarde de hoje (17 de Outubro de 2014) a maior temperatura já registrada desde 1933: 37,2°C
É o novo recorde absoluto de temperatura da Estação Meteorológica do IAG-USP.
O recorde anterior havia ocorrido na última segunda-feira (13 de Outubro): 36,7°C.
Anteriormente, também este ano, registramos 36,1°C nos dias 02 de Janeiro e 01 de Fevereiro.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Out 2014 às 20:09)

Confirmado: SP (capital) registrou hoje a maior temperatura da história. 
Fez 37,8ºC na estação convencional do Mirante de Santana, quebrando o recorde de 37ºC em 20/01/1999.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Out 2014 às 05:06)

Máximas acima dos 40ºC ocorridas na sexta (17):

40,0°C em Araçatuba, SP (convencional – Decea/Redemet)
40,0°C em Aragarças, GO (automática– Inmet)
40,0°C em Araraquara, SP (convencional – Decea/Redemet)
40,0°C em Dracena, SP (automática – Ciiagro)
40,0°C em Iepê, SP (automática – Ciiagro)
40,0°C em Nhandeara, SP (automática – Ciiagro)
40,0°C em Presidente Epitácio, SP (convencional – Decea/Redemet)
40,0°C em Presidente Prudente, SP (convencional – Decea/Redemet)
40,0°C em Rancharia, SP (automática– Inmet)
40,0°C em Ribeirão Preto, SP (automática – particular)
40,0°C em São Carlos, SP (convencional – Decea/Redemet)
40,0°C em São José do Rio Preto, SP (automática – Ciiagro)
40,0°C em São José dos Campos, SP (convencional – Decea/Redemet)
40,1°C em Cuiabá/Várzea Grande, MT (convencional – Decea/Redemet)
40,1°C em Dourados, MS (automática– Inmet)
40,1°C em Marechal Cândido Rondon, PR (automática– Inmet)
40,1°C em Oeiras, PI (automática– Inmet)
40,1°C em Palmas, TO (convencional – Inmet)
40,1°C em Peixe, TO (automática– Inmet)
40,1°C em São Simão, GO (automática– Inmet)
40,2°C em Adamantina, SP (automática – Ciiagro)
40,2°C em Araçatuba, SP (automática – Ciiagro)
40,2°C em Cassilândia, MS (automática– Inmet)
40,2°C em Guiratinga, MT (automática– Inmet)
40,2°C em Valparaíso, SP (automática – Ciiagro)
40,3°C em Dirce Reis, SP (automática – Ciiagro)
40,3°C em Estrela D’Oeste, SP (automática – Ciiagro)
40,3°C em Ivinhema, MS (automática– Inmet)
40,3°C em Santa Salete, SP (automática – Ciiagro)
40,4°C em Cuiabá, MT (convencional – Inmet)
40,4°C em Itaquiraí, MS (automática– Inmet)
40,4°C em Paranã, TO (automática– Inmet)
40,5°C em Cardoso, SP (automática – Ciiagro)
40,5°C em Lins, SP (automática– Inmet)
40,6°C em José Bonifácio, SP (automática – particular)
40,7°C em Aparecida D’Oeste, SP (automática – Ciiagro)
40,7°C em Borborema, SP (automática – Ciiagro)
40,7°C em Guaíra, SP (automática – Ciiagro)
40,7°C em José Bonifácio, SP (automática– Inmet)
40,7°C em Nova Xavantina, MT (convencional – Decea/Redemet)
40,8°C em Barretos, SP (automática– Inmet)
40,8°C em Esperantina, PI (automática– Inmet)
40,8°C em Santa Adélia, SP (automática – Unesp)
40,9°C em Maracaju, MS (automática– Inmet)
40,9°C em Rio Brilhante, MS (automática– Inmet)
41,0°C em Andradina, SP (automática – Ciiagro)
41,0°C em Ilha Solteira, SP (automática – Unesp)
41,0°C em Jutí, MS (automática– Inmet)
41,2°C em Morro Agudo (Fazenda Santa Elza), SP (automática – particular)
41,4°C em Itapura, SP (automática – Unesp)
41,5°C em Valparaíso, SP (automática– Inmet)
41,6°C em Indiaporã, SP (automática – Ciiagro)
41,6°C em Porto Murtinho, MS (automática– Inmet)
42,0°C em Aragarças, GO (convencional– Inmet)
42,5°C em Água Clara, MS (automática– Inmet)
42,5°C em Três Lagoas, MS (automática– Inmet)


----------



## RRC (18 Out 2014 às 13:42)

*Calor bate recordes, causa mortes e vai piorar no Centro do país*

No interior paulista, até esta sexta-feira foram registrados quatro dias consecutivos com marcas acima dos 40°C, sendo dois dias acima de 41°C. Na tarde da sexta, a máxima no interior chegou a 41,5°C em Valparaíso, a maior temperatura já registrada no Estado desde o ano de 1956. Considerando histórico resumido mais antigo do INMET (normal climatológica de 1930 a 1960), sem série diária disponível, só há dois registros de marcas mais altas já registradas: 43,0°C em Iguape no dia 3 de fevereiro de 1933 e 42,1°C em 16 de janeiro de 1956. Em São Simão, na quinta, a máxima de 40,3°C foi a maior desde 1961, ano de abertura da estação meteorológica. Em São Carlos registrou-se 37,4°C na sexta, a maior desde fevereiro de 1964, quando fez 37,6°C. O levantamento histórico é do Inmet de São Paulo.

No Mato Grosso do Sul, até sexta eram oito dias seguidos com 40°C ou mais, sendo o quarto dia consecutivo com níveis de calor extremo e perigosos com máximas acima dos 41,9°C. As máximas bateram recordes de meio século e no dia 15 chegaram a 42,9°C em Coxim, a maior desta onda de calor, só superada por dois registros de Corumbá no ano de 1962 (43,8°C e 43,0°C nos dias 15 e 16/11/1962 respectivamente). Nesta sexta, a máxima foi de 42,5°C em Três Lagoas e Água Clara, que também registraram recordes. Em Campo Grande, as máximas de 40,2°C em 15/10/2014 e de 40,0°C em 14/10/2014 foram as duas maiores já registradas no município na série do Inmet, superando o registro de 39,7°C em 17/11/1985. O calor extremo já cobra o seu saldo no Mato Grosso do Sul. De acordo com as autoridades de saúde, apenas nesta semana oito idosos com desidratação acabaram morrendo em virtude do calor e há casos que não são comunicados.





















O calor vai piorar neste fim de semana no Sudeste e no Centro-Oeste do Brasil, alerta a MetSul. A temperatura atingirá níveis perigosos (43ºC a 45ºC), esperando-se máxima ao redor de 40ºC na cidade de São Paulo com possibilidade de novos recordes, sobretudo no domingo. Em Goiás, onde o Grêmio joga no fim da tarde, os jogadores vão enfrentar calor opressivo em partida que recordará a realizada este ano no estádio do São José pelo Campeonato Gaúcho. Todas as partidas deste fim de semana em São Paulo, aliás, devem ser disputadas sob calor extremo, o que exigirá várias paradas técnicas nos jogos para a hidratação dos jogadores. Calor tão intenso deve detonar áreas de instabilidade isoladas com chuva e até temporais isolados no Sudeste. No começo da semana, tempestades vão atingir o Centro-Oeste e o Sudeste, incluindo São Paulo, com risco de alguns destes temporais até serem muito intensos a destrutivos em pontos localizados. No Rio de Janeiro, o tempo vira entre a segunda e terça com chuva e risco alto de forte vento pelo ingresso de ar mais frio na costa e a rápida saída do ar quente.

http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Out 2014 às 06:47)

Tempo extremamente severo sobre o Rio Grande do Sul neste momento. A formação de um CCM (Complexo Convectivo de Mesoescala) forma poderosa Linha de instabilidade em seu centro. Alguma Supercélulas se formam, principalmente na região centro-oeste do estado. Porém todas as regiões serão atingidas por tempestades com muita chuva, chance de granizo e alta incidência de raios. 

O INMET registrou rajadas de vento em Santiago de 111 km/h, em Cruz Alta de 103 km/h,  São Borja de 98 km/h, S. L. Gonzaga de 90 km/h e Alegrete de 64 km/h.
Houve até mesmo um possível tornado entre Brasil e Argentina.


----------



## RRC (20 Out 2014 às 09:44)

*Onda de temporais termina com quatro mortos e muitos danos*

O último dia da onda de tempestades iniciada na quinta-feira no Rio Grande do Sul foi marcado por chuva forte em algumas regiões e muitos vendavais. O Centro de Porto Alegre em 4 dias teve 170 mm. No fim de semana, o saldo de mortos pelas tempestades subiu para quatro no Rio Grande do Sul. No sábado, um homem morreu atingido por raio enquanto falava ao telefone na sacada em Viamão, na Grande Porto Alegre. No domingo, uma jovem de 29 anos perdeu a vida quando um pinheiro caiu sobre a sua casa durante o temporal em Gramado, na Serra. A madrugada do domingo teve fortes a intensos vendavais em várias cidades do Oeste, Centro e Norte do Estado com rajadas que em alguns municípios superaram os 100 km/h. 

As rajadas medidas em estações meteorológicas chegaram a 111 km/h em Santiago, 103 km/h em Cruz Alta, 102 km/h em Ausentes, 98 km/h em São Borja, 90 km/h em São Luiz Gonzaga, 88 km/h em Canela, 87 km/h em Bento Gonçalves, 86 km/h em Soledade, 85 km/h em Teutônia, 77 km/h em Farroupilha, 76 km/h em Campo Bom, 76 km/h em Palmeira das Missões, 76 km/h em Lagoa Vermelha, 74 km/h em Santo Augusto e 70 km/h em Santa Rosa. A estação do Innet em Vacaria chegou a reportar 142 km/h, porém não estamos endossando este dado eis que não houve qualquer estrago na área e moradores relataram que o vento não soprou tão forte, podendo ser um problema no equipamento do órgão governamental.































http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/


----------



## RRC (22 Out 2014 às 18:52)

Vendaval em Sorocaba/SP


----------



## RRC (31 Out 2014 às 15:03)

*Vitória (ES): 193 mm em 24h*

Após a chuva torrencial da tarde e noite de ontem, Vitória, capital do Espírito Santo, ainda amanheceu com chuva nesta sexta-feira, porém com fraca intensidade. Por volta das 11 horas, a chuva já estava parando e uma claridade solar já começava a surgir entre muitas nuvens.






Ainda pode chover outras vezes no decorrer da tarde de hoje, mas não de forma tão intensa como ontem. Pela medição do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia a quantidade de chuva que caiu ontem sobre Vitória foi maior em 24 horas este ano. Num dos locais de medição choveu 141,4 mm entre 10 horas do dia 30 e 10 horas de 31 de outubro. Num outro local, onde a medição é automática, chover 193,2 mm entre 10 horas de ontem e 10 horas da manhã de hoje, mas deste total, 171,2 mm caíram entre 16 horas e 23 horas de ontem

*Chuva torrencial de mais de 300 mm em apenas seis horas provoca inundações em Serra, ES*






Uma chuva torrencial atingiu áreas da Grande Vitória entre a tarde e a noite desta quinta-feira (30) provocando muitos transtornos à população.
Na cidade de Serra (ES), a precipitação aferida no pluviômetro mantido pelo Centro Nacional de Monitoramento e Alertas de Desastres Naturais (Cemaden) no bairro Novo Horizonte atingiu a expressiva marca de 314 milímetros em um intervalo de apenas seis horas.
De acordo com a Defesa Civil, em vários bairros, alagamentos e enxurradas foram registrados, além de movimentações de terra. Rios e córregos transbordaram aumentando o nível de inundação. Pelo menos 18 bairros foram afetados pela chuva muito volumosa, onde várias famílias perderam móveis e eletrodomésticos.


http://deolhonotempo.com.br/chuva-t...-seis-horas-e-provoca-inundacoes-em-serra-es/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Dez 2014 às 19:52)

Os temporais de ontem provocaram estragos em dezenas de cidades gaúchas e uma morte em Rivera, Uruguai. Em Uruguaiana o acumulado de chuva nas últimas 24 horas chega a 111 mm. Acumulados superiores a 100 mm foram registrados também em cidades Argentinas, Paraguaias e Uruguaias. Rajadas de vento superiores a 80 km/h foram registradas em diversas cidades, sendo as mais fortes de 129 km/h em Porto Alegre, 128 km/h em Vacaria,  111 km/h em Caçapava do Sul em 106 km/h em Dom Pedrito. Milhares ficaram e seguem sem energia no estado. 

Fotos:  Santana do Livramento - Daniel Badra


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Dez 2014 às 03:41)

O sul do país segue enfrentando muita chuva e temporais, o que tem causado estragos.
No Sudeste o problema segue sendo a falta de chuva.

As previsões atuais, mostram que continuará a chover acima da média no sul e abaixo do sudeste.
2015 tem grandes chances de racionamento de energia e falta de água em várias cidades brasileiras, principalmente em São Paulo.

Nestes últimos dias, estão ocorrendo temporais no estado de São Paulo, mas não resolvem o problema da seca.
Em Praia Grande, um raio matou 5 pessoas hoje.


----------

